# Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono



## smitdavi

Anyone else see this Instagram post about the new Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono? Seems like a lot of folks upset about the size (42mm). Said he's releasing the article tomorrow with more details. I'm a huge fan. Apparently the price point is right at 2K.


----------



## T2B

That's a nice looking watch. Just to be clear- is the original on the left and new on the right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Very cool! Just what I don't need... another watch to lust after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



T2B said:


> That's a nice looking watch. Just to be clear- is the original on the left and new on the right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the original is on the left and is 37mm.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

kplam said:


> Yes, the original is on the right and is 37mm.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


The original is on the left.

I love vintage Hamilton panda/reverse panda chronographs but they're way too small for me. This reissue looks very appealing at 42mm.


----------



## BVItalia

Just saw the post! The watch looks cool but... 42mm? Have to see it in the flesh though to decide.


----------



## NardinNut

I think it's a great recreation but I agree that it would have been a cleaner fit at 40mm. For me, 42mm is a sweet spot, however, the size of the pushers makes this one a tad oversized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Yeah pretty cool

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Just came over here to see if anyone else had seen this. I think it's pretty cool!! But I also don't need another chrono :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke

I definitely feel like 40mm would've been a sweet spot for this one (being partial to the smaller sized watches myself), but I have no doubts that there will be a huge number of people very excited about this one - big or not, it's a stunner!


----------



## logan2z

omega1300 said:


> Just came over here to see if anyone else had seen this. I think it's pretty cool!! But I also don't need another chrono :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since when does 'need' factor into a watch buying decision?


----------



## JonS1967

avslyke said:


> I definitely feel like 40mm would've been a sweet spot for this one (being partial to the smaller sized watches myself), but I have no doubts that there will be a huge number of people very excited about this one - big or not, it's a stunner!


I agree. 40mm would have been perfect. 42mm wears large with such a small bezel. My 42mm Strela would probably have been better if it was 40mm but my Speedy Pro is perfect at 42mm. The Strela is awfully thick though for a hand wind. Here's both watches to give you a visual. My wrist is 7-1/4" if I'm remembering correctly. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T2B

Yeah 40mm would have likely been best on the Hammy. I prefer the colour combo on the original too. Nice watch for sure but not on my horizon right now as I have other needs to fill!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

logan2z said:


> Since when does 'need' factor into a watch buying decision?


So very true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams

I wonder if this will be like the Pan Europs chronos where the first run is an LE but they'll have a general release later on with different color schemes.

Reverse panda anyone? One can only wish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

logan2z said:


> The original is on the left.
> 
> I love vintage Hamilton panda/reverse panda chronographs but they're way too small for me. This reissue looks very appealing at 42mm.


Totally agree. I couldn't believe the vitriol on Instagram aimed at the 42 mm diameter. I am, however, a little worried about the height. I suspect it's at least 15 mm, but even still I think that would work because of this watch's graceful and long lugs. I've had two Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono's, and they suffered from puck-like dimensions that I could never get used to. I _soooo_ wanted to love that watch, but I traded them both at a huge loss. But that watch has short, stubby lugs, where this new Intramatic 68's longer lugs I think will make it wear well. I'm looking forward to this watch!

Myron


----------



## raustin33

Very very excited about this. My 8.25" wrists had no chance of wearing the original 37mm version. This would work for me. Would prefer white with black circles, but yeah, I can't wait to see one of these in the metal.


----------



## dhodgins

I love it. Under 42mm for a chrono is simply too small to be useful.


----------



## JonS1967

dhodgins said:


> I love it. Under 42mm for a chrono is simply too small to be useful.


I respectfully disagree. I think this 38 mm B&R chrono is perfectly useful. It's quite comparable in design to the new Hammy because of the thin bezel and it's also the thin bezel that makes the watch wear larger. IMHO, 40 mm would be sweet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277

I saw the photo and got really excited about this watch. I've been looking for a panda dial chrono but have been very hesitant to buy vintage. Then I saw the size and was totally bummed. 42mm plus what looks like fairly long lugs is definitely too big for me...rats!


----------



## husonfirst

I like it but I wish it were a 40mm. This watch is essentially all dial so it will wear large. Also wish it were a panda like the original rather than reverse panda.


----------



## RobPagNY

Let me start by saying I love Hamilton - I have 7 Hamilton watches and plan to acquire many more. And I love the design of this new piece, and I would love to own one of these. That being said....

The price point ($2k), the size (42mm) and the limited number to be produced make absolutely no sense. 

Bringing the watch to market at $2,000 shows you that Hamilton is not marketing this to normal Hamilton watch shoppers as Hamilton's normal average price point is just below $1,000 and producing only 1968 copies of the watch guarantees that Hamilton will not make a lot of money from this watch......which then begs the question; if its not for your average everyday Hamilton buyer, then who is it for? 

Limited edition watches (and homages) are more often than not, marketed to passionate watch collectors, if not everyday watch buyers, so why then size (this very beautiful vintage inspired timepiece) at 42mm? Collectors and fans of the Chrono-Matic and "carrera-esque" Hamiltons from the 60s and early 70s certainly would want something between 38mm and 40mm (max) but 42mm? Thats big.


----------



## kplam

I have a hunch they're following a path like the Pan Europ re-issue. A limited edition of just under 2,000 pieces at around $2k. The blue Pan Europ was a big hit with enthusiasts and collectors. I suspect that there will be an Intramatic 1968 Chrono re-issue in other colorways in the following years. In the same way that Hamilton released the silver & black dial Pan Europs after the blue LE.


----------



## hamsterdams

kplam said:


> I have a hunch they're following a path like the Pan Europ re-issue. A limited edition of just under 2,000 pieces at around $2k. The blue Pan Europ was a big hit with enthusiasts and collectors. I suspect that there will be an Intramatic 1968 Chrono re-issue in other colorways in the following years. In the same way that Hamilton released the silver & black dial Pan Europs after the blue LE.


Mentioned this exact thing earlier itt.

I'm hopeful it goes this way, as the 2k price is too much for me atm. However the grey market prices will make this watch very attractive as they are with the Pan Europ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

With 8.25" wrists, I'd personally welcome the 42mm (but admit that 40mm would be more appropriate for the masses). We'll see, i'm not sold at $2200, however.

They'd sell a ton with a 40mm offering, at a price point around $1000.


----------



## lab-guy

So much to like in this....just wish they would have done it in 39-40mm


----------



## Cybotron

Lots of complaints about the size of this watch. 42mm is pretty much the norm today. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Cybotron said:


> Lots of complaints about the size of this watch. 42mm is pretty much the norm today.


Yes, this would seem to be the major target of criticism for this watch. I think a lot of folks who hold this opinion are maybe thinking that Hamilton just decided on 42 mm for arbitrary reasons, or reasons of fashion, or reasons of marketability, or what have you. But I suspect that it has more to do with the proportions of the case given the H-31 movement. I'm sure it would be possible (just barely) to fit this movement in a 38 mm case, but when was the last time you saw a 38 mm watch that was also 15 mm tall? The Sinn 356 comes to mind, a watch I used to own but sold because it was too small and tall.

By stretching the case to 42, Hamilton has made the overall proportions of the case a more reasonable thing to live with given the height necessitated by the movement. I'm just glad they didn't truly supersize it to 44 or 46 mm.

I think this new Hamilton will fit about like a Sinn 103, of which I've had a few and loved despite the height of that watch.

Myron


----------



## ryan1524

lab-guy said:


> So much to like in this....just wish they would have done it in 39-40mm


There's always this still floating around out there...

Not my photo...but seriously considering getting one of these now. 38mm, running Valjoux7750.


----------



## TJ Boogie

ryan1524 said:


> There's always this still floating around out there...
> 
> Not my photo...but seriously considering getting one of these now. 38mm, running Valjoux7750.


I always assumed the Valjoux 7750 was too big for such a case -- way cool. As popular as pandas/reverse-pandas are, they should absolutely utilize a smaller case size than 42mm, and mass-produce a another vintage throwback for the masses (with the Valjoux 7750). Priced appropriately.


----------



## JonS1967

I think it's really hard to say until you see the watch in person. My initial thoughts were that this style watch would be perfect at 40mm. But my first thought was that Pan Europ was going to be way too big at 45mm and although it is a big watch it doesn't feel like a 45mm watch at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD350

I guess I am in the minority who is thrilled that this watch is 42mm. 40mm always tends to feel a little too small for me, save for the beefy Rolex SubC. I know the 7750 can sometimes mean a case is fairly thick though so I'm more concerned about that and am interested to find out how tall this thing is. 

Overall I think Hamilton killed it with this piece, I just wish it wasn't limited edition and priced as such. Not sure I want to drop that much on a Hammy...


----------



## Cybotron

SD350 said:


> I guess I am in the minority who is thrilled that this watch is 42mm. 40mm always tends to feel a little too small for me, save for the beefy Rolex SubC. I know the 7750 can sometimes mean a case is fairly thick though so I'm more concerned about that and am interested to find out how tall this thing is.
> 
> Overall I think Hamilton killed it with this piece, I just wish it wasn't limited edition and priced as such. Not sure I want to drop that much on a Hammy...


Grey market price would be decent

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

SD350 said:


> I guess I am in the minority who is thrilled that this watch is 42mm. 40mm always tends to feel a little too small for me, save for the beefy Rolex SubC. I know the 7750 can sometimes mean a case is fairly thick though so I'm more concerned about that and am interested to find out how tall this thing is.
> 
> Overall I think Hamilton killed it with this piece, I just wish it wasn't limited edition and priced as such. Not sure I want to drop that much on a Hammy...


Agreed. Somewhere I read that the height is 15 mm; I think maybe in the comments to W&W's Instagram post on this watch way back in January. In any case, if it is 15 mm this would a) make sense, and b) be a reasonable height for a 42 mm round-cased watch. The Sinn 103 sapphire is 17 mm tall, which on paper sounds ridiculous, but you'd never know it when it's on your wrist. Bottom line is that if you're uncertain, the only way to be sure is to try the Hamilton on before buying it.

Regarding price, I've seen three different prices quoted, $2195 being the most common. But I can tell you that my local AD (in the US) quoted me $1975. They also told me that their Hamilton rep was having a hard time even getting one of these watches, and that they had never even heard of it before I walked in the door and pointed it out to them. The first part might be dealer hyperbole, but it does tend to ring true to me as well. Hence, I am thinking that these LE's will sell quickly and never make it to the re-sellers like Joma.

My analysis could be wrong of course. This new watch might be a turkey like the Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono, in which case the various forum sales corners and resellers like Joma will be your friend about a year or two from now...

Myron


----------



## Brey17

Myron said:


> Agreed. Somewhere I read that the height is 15 mm; I think maybe in the comments to W&W's Instagram post on this watch way back in January. In any case, if it is 15 mm this would a) make sense, and b) be a reasonable height for a 42 mm round-cased watch. The Sinn 103 sapphire is 17 mm tall, which on paper sounds ridiculous, but you'd never know it when it's on your wrist. Bottom line is that if you're uncertain, the only way to be sure is to try the Hamilton on before buying it.
> 
> Regarding price, I've seen three different prices quoted, $2195 being the most common. But I can tell you that my local AD (in the US) quoted me $1975. They also told me that their Hamilton rep was having a hard time even getting one of these watches, and that they had never even heard of it before I walked in the door and pointed it out to them. The first part might be dealer hyperbole, but it does tend to ring true to me as well. Hence, I am thinking that these LE's will sell quickly and never make it to the re-sellers like Joma.
> 
> My analysis could be wrong of course. This new watch might be a turkey like the Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono, in which case the various forum sales corners and resellers like Joma will be your friend about a year or two from now...
> 
> Myron


This is the first time that I have needed an AD. Been holding out for a panda for a couple of years and this LE has got my juices flowing. The dealer I called said they are going to sell it at MSRP. I got too excited and didn't think to ask for a better deal. He did mention that at 1968 pieces only, there is a slight chance he can't get one, but it would be highly unlikely that he couldn't.


----------



## Cybotron

Brey17 said:


> This is the first time that I have needed an AD. Been holding out for a panda for a couple of years and this LE has got my juices flowing. The dealer I called said they are going to sell it at MSRP. I got too excited and didn't think to ask for a better deal. He did mention that at 1968 pieces only, there is a slight chance he can't get one, but it would be highly unlikely that he couldn't.


I'm sure there will be plenty out there. Even the grey market will obtain these.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Cybotron said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty out there. Even the grey market will obtain these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What do you think the primary driver for availability on gray market will be? I have no idea what to expect with less than 2000 units produced. I am imagining they would sell out at this price point.


----------



## Cybotron

It's possible you might be right. Depends how hot the public views it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Cybotron said:


> It's possible you might be right. Depends how hot the public views it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hehe, what I imagine happening and what happens in real life are often two different things.


----------



## mitchjrj

I'm very interested in this piece and will be following it closely. The only thing I don't like is the LE status. I care more about having access to a watch rather than others not. Hoping that the divisiveness over the case size limits the market. I'm glad it's at 42mm, would have also been fine at 40mm, definitely not smaller. Think it would bookend nicely with my Pan Europ (black dial, not the LE.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simplymod

IMO As a dealer of mid century design (including dabbling in 1950s thru 70s watches), Hamilton did a beautiful job in the dial design being faithful to the original. However, they are completely missing the mark with the 42mm size choice. While I understand there are many out there that want larger cases then many of the wonderful vintage chronos provide, going 42mm on this is is just proportionally all wrong. Even 40mm with this dial would look huge in comparison to the original. It should have been a 2mm bump to 39mm which would wear in appearance closer to a 40-41mm on most wrists. This would have modernized it enough for todays buyer yet not alienated all the vintage watch fans out there that would like a company to really reissue something that truly respects the original. The limited edition part is also a bit odd as well. Perhaps a true 37mm (or even 39mm) LE edition would have been nice and then just produce the 41mm (if they must) in normal quantity.


----------



## Myron

simplymod said:


> IMO As a dealer of mid century design (including dabbling in 1950s thru 70s watches), Hamilton did a beautiful job in the dial design being faithful to the original. However, they are completely missing the mark with the 42mm size choice. While I understand there are many out there that want larger cases then many of the wonderful vintage chronos provide, going 42mm on this is is just proportionally all wrong. Even 40mm with this dial would look huge in comparison to the original. It should have been a 2mm bump to 39mm which would wear in appearance closer to a 40-41mm on most wrists. This would have modernized it enough for todays buyer yet not alienated all the vintage watch fans out there that would like a company to really reissue something that truly respects the original. The limited edition part is also a bit odd as well. Perhaps a true 37mm (or even 39mm) LE edition would have been nice and then just produce the 41mm (if they must) in normal quantity.


With all due respect to your legitimate credentials in this area, this is surely a matter of personal taste where these arguments are concerned. This watch appeared on Hamilton's website just tonight, and the specs listed describe the watch as being 14.6 mm tall. To me, this is a very reasonable height for a 42 mm wide case. I think this watch will wear very nicely, but to each his own.

Only 200 of these are coming to the US, so I'm actually glad there are so many people who are turned off by the 42mm case size (no offense meant to the folks who simply prefer a smaller case; I'm referring here to people who think 42 mm is just plain wrong on principle). It will mean better chances for those of us who actually like this case size and think that Hamilton did a great job with this piece.

Myron


----------



## Brey17

Myron said:


> With all due respect to your legitimate credentials in this area, this is surely a matter of personal taste where these arguments are concerned. This watch appeared on Hamilton's website just tonight, and the specs listed describe the watch as being 14.6 mm tall. To me, this is a very reasonable height for a 42 mm wide case. I think this watch will wear very nicely, but to each his own.
> 
> Only 200 of these are coming to the US, so I'm actually glad there are so many people who are turned off by the 42mm case size (no offense meant to the folks who simply prefer a smaller case; I'm referring here to people who think 42 mm is just plain wrong on principle). It will mean better chances for those of us who actually like this case size and think that Hamilton did a great job with this piece.
> 
> Myron


Yikes! Only 200? I put $500 down on one with an AD. I was confident in getting and now I am not.


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> Yikes! Only 200? I put $500 down on one with an AD. I was confident in getting and now I am not.


i'll be really bummed too if my down payment falls through and I end up with nothing. But my AD wouldn't take my down payment until they had a SKU number, which is basically the hamilton reference number. She had to pester her Hamilton rep every week, but finally got the SKU, so now my AD is saying I am guaranteed a watch. I called a few weeks after making the down payment, and they assured me that my order was solid.

If you haven't watched ABTW's video blog from Day 2 of Basel, you will be interested in it. James Stacey tries the watch on and it looks really good on his wrist. He doesn't look like a particularly large-wristed dude, either. I think all the hullabaloo regarding the case size will prove just that. A larger watch, sure. But a ridiculously proportioned watch that commits some absolute design sin? Nope, not seeing it.

Good luck!

Myron


----------



## Brey17

Myron said:


> I called a few weeks after making the down payment, and they assured me that my order was solid.
> 
> But a ridiculously proportioned watch that commits some absolute design sin? Nope, not seeing it.
> Myron


I shot off an email to find out if they know anything more. I try not to be one of those high strung clients.

It may rub people the wrong way when a reissue, or throwback isn't nearly identical to the original. Personally, happy it's in a modern size because of the nature of a panda chrono. I have the unpopular opinion that 38mm is too small for a detailed chrono. I have handled many of the vintage pieces made in 38mm and the dials just feel crowded regardless of my wrist size. Just checked against this mecha-quartz watch which fits me nearly perfect. The Hamilton is a mm less in diameter and and half mm thinner than this watch of mine pictured here.


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> I shot off an email to find out if they know anything more. I try not to be one of those high strung clients.
> 
> It may rub people the wrong way when a reissue, or throwback isn't nearly identical to the original. Personally, happy it's in a modern size because of the nature of a panda chrono. I have the unpopular opinion that 38mm is too small for a detailed chrono. I have handled many of the vintage pieces made in 38mm and the dials just feel crowded regardless of my wrist size. Just checked against this mecha-quartz watch which fits me nearly perfect. The Hamilton is a mm less in diameter and and half mm thinner than this watch of mine pictured here.


That watch looks great on you. I'm quite happy about the dimensions Hamilton went with too. Can't wait!

Myron

PS, Hodinkee just posted a nice hands-on review of the Intramatic 68. Here's a link for those who may be interested:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hamilton-intra-matic-68-hands-on


----------



## walliser

I also had my doubt with the 42mm, as I usually wear smaller watches. 
Got it on my wrist at Baselworld. It doesn't feel to big, it just feels right.. ; )


----------



## sgtiger

Myron said:


> If you haven't watched ABTW's video blog from Day 2 of Basel, you will be interested in it. James Stacey tries the watch on and it looks really good on his wrist. He doesn't look like a particularly large-wristed dude, either. I think all the hullabaloo regarding the case size will prove just that. A larger watch, sure. But a ridiculously proportioned watch that commits some absolute design sin? Nope, not seeing it.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Myron


Agreed! See attached.


----------



## Dennis Smith

T= 14.6mm on their website


----------



## Myron

walliser said:


> I also had my doubt with the 42mm, as I usually wear smaller watches.
> Got it on my wrist at Baselworld. It doesn't feel to big, it just feels right.. ; )
> 
> View attachment 11317378


Fantastic, and thanks for sharing this great picture. It looks great! About how big around is your wrist if I may ask?

Myron


----------



## Myron

sgtiger said:


> Agreed! See attached.


Very nice!


----------



## dachigga69

mind i ask how do you know its only 200? thanks



Myron said:


> With all due respect to your legitimate credentials in this area, this is surely a matter of personal taste where these arguments are concerned. This watch appeared on Hamilton's website just tonight, and the specs listed describe the watch as being 14.6 mm tall. To me, this is a very reasonable height for a 42 mm wide case. I think this watch will wear very nicely, but to each his own.
> 
> Only 200 of these are coming to the US, so I'm actually glad there are so many people who are turned off by the 42mm case size (no offense meant to the folks who simply prefer a smaller case; I'm referring here to people who think 42 mm is just plain wrong on principle). It will mean better chances for those of us who actually like this case size and think that Hamilton did a great job with this piece.
> 
> Myron


----------



## Myron

dachigga69 said:


> mind i ask how do you know its only 200? thanks


I saw it on a European forum and the author didn't cite his source but indicated he himself was close to Hamilton. I asked my AD and they had no idea. So who knows, I guess.

Myron


----------



## Brey17

Myron said:


> I saw it on a European forum and the author didn't cite his source but indicated he himself was close to Hamilton. I asked my AD and they had no idea. So who knows, I guess.
> 
> Myron


My AD said he would be surprised if only 200 came to the US. There some distribution agreement and the gist of it, is that it would not be like Hamilton to only send that amount.


----------



## Funan

I don't think 42mm is too large. Vintage inspired with modern size.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

I'm not normally a fan of Hamilton but as soon as I saw this I instantly became one! So much so that I've ordered one through the boutique here but I live in Hong Kong so maybe lucky because of that. I know that two others here have already ordered it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Dose it have display back or is it sealed?


----------



## mitchjrj

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Igorek said:


> Dose it have display back or is it sealed?


Sealed/solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Igorek said:


> Dose it have display back or is it sealed?


And the fact that it's a domed case back means it sink into the wrist a bit which helps offset the larger case size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtbac11

I am a big guy and I am glad it is a 42mm, but not a smaller one. However, I do understand why people are upset about the size and dial color. I put down the deposit with my local AD in Taiwan a few weeks ago and they told me there will be only 30 pieces available in my country and it won't get to my country until August. The retail price quoted to me is around USD 2000, but the AD will give me 10% discount. Now I just have to wait until August to come


----------



## Brey17

Just heard from my AD. Looks like second week of June to take delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> Just heard from my AD. Looks like second week of June to take delivery.


Awesome! I will call my AD today and see if they have the same news. So far I've known more about the watch then they have at every step, so I predict they will be clueless once again...


----------



## hub6152

Beginning to get excited!! Must not think too much. Be patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa

Can't wait to try this


----------



## mitchjrj

Haven't heard updates from my end, although historically Hamilton has apparently delivered pretty much on time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.not.so.guru.yet

well I'm going to pull the trigger on this as well. as soon as I saw it, I had to have it. I just talked to my AD an hour ago and he told me Canada is only getting 20 of them.

he also told me that delivery is around August. take that how you will, I'm not sure about other countries, but I know my AD and he's right on track with this stuff.


----------



## TJ Boogie

I'm in, I just put down a deposit. I'm stoked for this watch.


----------



## Myron

mitchjrj said:


> Haven't heard updates from my end, although historically Hamilton has apparently delivered pretty much on time.





TJ Boogie said:


> I'm in, I just put down a deposit. I'm stoked for this watch.


Me too. I'm hoping mid-June will see this watch on our wrists. Elsewhere on this forum I started a discussion on my new Hamilton Khaki Scuba. It was also released at Basel this year. I love the watch, but the point is that Hamilton released it for sale on their own e-shop and the orange color way sold out within a few hours. Or at least I assume it sold out since it was marked Out of Stock a few hours after I placed my order.

When the Intramatic 68 becomes available on their e-shop, I suspect there will be quite a few orders placed that way. At only 1,968 pieces worldwide, how long will it take to sell out? Those who seem to like the watch but want to wait for a chance to evaluate it in person might be out of luck. And those who expect it to appear at the gray market resellers for a significant discount might never see it at all.

This is all just conjecture of course. My viewpoint and analysis are no more valid than any other opinion expressed here. Time will tell....


----------



## mitchjrj

Just received this Classic Vintage Racing strap from WatchGecko earmarked specifically for the Intra-Matic.


----------



## Myron

mitchjrj said:


> Just received this Classic Vintage Racing strap from WatchGecko earmarked specifically for the Intra-Matic.


Looks great on the Pan-Europe! I recognize someone who's back in the strap market again when I see him.... ;-)


----------



## TJ Boogie

Myron said:


> Me too. I'm hoping mid-June will see this watch on our wrists. Elsewhere on this forum I started a discussion on my new Hamilton Khaki Scuba. It was also released at Basel this year. I love the watch, but the point is that Hamilton released it for sale on their own e-shop and the orange color way sold out within a few hours. Or at least I assume it sold out since it was marked Out of Stock a few hours after I placed my order.
> 
> When the Intramatic 68 becomes available on their e-shop, I suspect there will be quite a few orders placed that way. At only 1,968 pieces worldwide, how long will it take to sell out? Those who seem to like the watch but want to wait for a chance to evaluate it in person might be out of luck. And those who expect it to appear at the gray market resellers for a significant discount might never see it at all.
> 
> This is all just conjecture of course. My viewpoint and analysis are no more valid than any other opinion expressed here. Time will tell....


I've never ordered a Limited Edition before. The AD where I put my deposit down has 12 earmarked for his store, I'm the 5th on his list.

Myron that's a good question, even at 42mm (which a lot of people have scoffed at), this panda (with the 7753 no less) for $2200 will go quick I'd imagine?

--
--
--

Mitch that's a fantastic strap btw, I'm going to order one right now if it's long enough for my wrists.


----------



## mitchjrj

Myron said:


> Looks great on the Pan-Europe! I recognize someone who's back in the strap market again when I see him.... ;-)


Yeah...I'm always in the strap market. ;-)


----------



## Csyoon25

repeat what everyone else says. 42 is too big. consumer market always trumps the enthusiast market. sad for me and my thin wrists . guess i'll go looking for the original


----------



## mitchjrj

TJ Boogie said:


> I've never ordered a Limited Edition before. The AD where I put my deposit down has 12 earmarked for his store, I'm the 5th on his list.
> 
> Myron that's a good question, even at 42mm (which a lot of people have scoffed at), this panda (with the 7753 no less) for $2200 will go quick I'd imagine?
> 
> Mitch that's a fantastic strap btw, I'm going to order one right now if it's long enough for my wrists.


Your AD has twelve (12) inbound?!! Wow, they must be do very substantial business with Hamilton/Swatch for that allocation. I think it's a good point about demand with the attention paid to the overwhelming and gargantuan nature of a 42mm case. Hopefully you recognize tongue firmly in cheek. I don't think I have read any comments from _people who have actually worn the watch _that it is awkwardly large. But I'll wager that for everyone who passed at 42mm there are those would have passed at 40mm, the demand should still be there.

The 1971 Pan-Europ LE went like wildfire if I recall, but arguably a more unique piece. What that release had going for it was a) no awareness that a similar model would be brought into regular production (ie. the PE Chrono black and silver dial), b) the gray market was nowhere near as developed and so alternative channels weren't easy to find. With the Intra-Matic it's not unreasonable to think Hamilton will follow a similar path and launch a similar version into regular production, people may roll the dice on that or gray. And these days you could probably argue "limited edition" has been done to death and is almost meaningless (I personally don't like it, dislike the implied pressure, hate when it becomes a target for speculators, and ultimately I'm more interested in what's on my wrist rather than what's not on someone else's.) It may not have the pull like the 1971.

Vintage odes are so popular right now that I expect these should sell out naturally through the AD networks, but there will ultimately be a few that make their way to the secondary market.

Todd, I'd thank you for the comment on the strap...but I never made it, so... How big is your wrist? Mine is 7" and I'm fourth hole in from the tail end.


----------



## hub6152

Quite honestly the difference between 40 and 42mm is actually only 1mm in circumference and a lot less than it both sounds and physically appears that I doubt anyone would really notice it. If it had been 44mm then yes it would look larger! It's only because the originals were on the small side at 36mm that the jump to 42 seems quite large by comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978

I think 40mm would be better, but 42mm is fine.

I'm more upset that the chrono is only for 30 minutes. I prefer the 12-hour chrono. If it were the 12-hour chrono I would seriously be thinking about getting the watch. 

I remember when I first saw pictures of the original watch--I wished they would make one with that style. It's just classic and clean and just nice. And they did make it! But that 30-mintue chrono is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## hub6152

jas1978 said:


> I think 40mm would be better, but 42mm is fine.
> 
> I'm more upset that the chrono is only for 30 minutes. I prefer the 12-hour chrono. If it were the 12-hour chrono I would seriously be thinking about getting the watch.
> 
> I remember when I first saw pictures of the original watch--I wished they would make one with that style. It's just classic and clean and just nice. And they did make it! But that 30-mintue chrono is a deal breaker for me.


How many of us actually ever really use a Chrono watch for that anyway these days! If I want I can just use my phone. For me the appeal of this is purely form over function!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

I pre ordered one too and my AD said that he'll be lucky to get one because very few pieces will be available here. He was told by Hamilton the watch will be available within June.


----------



## hub6152

I've just been reading some of the Baselworld reviews and one of them states that the watch is planned to come to market in June. If that's true we might not have to wait much longer!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltb828

Very exciting- I have a blue version of the original Chrono-matic. Hope they make this in other colors down the line. Would love to have a original and new one the same color scheme. I even have one of the original ads for the Chrono-matic. Wish they would have keep the name.


----------



## jas1978

hub6152 said:


> How many of us actually ever really use a Chrono watch for that anyway these days! If I want I can just use my phone. For me the appeal of this is purely form over function!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true. But I like to know that I can time something up to 12 hours as opposed to just 30 minutes. Which, to be honest, I rarely do. LOL

I do like to have more functionality in my watches; especially if I'm paying $2k for one.


----------



## hub6152

jas1978 said:


> That's true. But I like to know that I can time something up to 12 hours as opposed to just 30 minutes. Which, to be honest, I rarely do. LOL
> 
> I do like to have more functionality in my watches; especially if I'm paying $2k for one.


Well every bicompax chronograph made only has a 30 min counter at the 3 o'clock position and to add the tricompax type 12 hr counter at the 6 o'clock would completely stray from the original that this is a reissue of anyway. Nice to be getting 100m WR and 60 hours PWR in addition though!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

Is mid June the confirmed date these should start hitting the selves?


----------



## hub6152

too solid said:


> Is mid June the confirmed date these should start hitting the selves?


My local official Hamilton Boutique is expecting to get delivery date confirmation next week but looking likely to be June sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

I signed up via the Hamilton website to be notified when this model was available for pre-order and just received notice today. They are guaranteeing delivery within 30 days.

Pre-ordered. :-!


----------



## watchman1221

At 2K it's still above my price range, but it sounds like a decent value for that watch


----------



## Kilovolt

Just received a message from Hamilton Italy saying that the watch can actually be purchased as of today from their online shop. Of course in this case you have to pay the MRSP.

I forwarded the message to my AD asking for an update.


----------



## mitchjrj

Kilovolt said:


> Just received a message from Hamilton Italy saying that the watch can actually be purchased as of today from their online shop. Of course in this case you have to pay the MRSP.
> 
> I forwarded the message to my AD asking for an update.


Unless you have a friendly AD, or have an existing relationship with them, I don't see much incentive on their end to knock many points of a brand new limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

mitchjrj said:


> Unless you have a friendly AD, or have an existing relationship with them, I don't see much incentive on their end to knock many points of a brand new limited edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY friendly ... ;-)


----------



## hamsterdams

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



watchman1221 said:


> At 2K it's still above my price range, but it sounds like a decent value for that watch


As some suspect ITT, I think there's a chance Hamilton comes out with a non-LE version of this watch that can be had at a lower price like they did with the Pan Europ Chrono.

Probably will depend on how well these sell though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dachigga69

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Went to my AD showing the online option (pre-ordered in Jan) and he said they start shipping in 2 weeks. Getting close!


----------



## hub6152

It's quite possible I could be getting mine next week if I'm extremely lucky. Local H boutique trying to arrange it especially for me due to unforeseen circumstances on my part. Hopefully will know more tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

hub6152 said:


> Well every bicompax chronograph made only has a 30 min counter at the 3 o'clock position and to add the tricompax type 12 hr counter at the 6 o'clock would completely stray from the original that this is a reissue of anyway. Nice to be getting 100m WR and 60 hours PWR in addition though!!


Tricompax requires four subdials (one for moonphase, being the third of the three complications - chrono, calendar and moonphase). Yes, I know this runs contrary to the arbitrary logic between "bi/tri" and the number of subdials.

Also, not every twin-subdial chrono ever made has a 30 min totaliser. Many have 45 min, and some have one hour although they're harder to read.

I don't see a problem with a third subdial. Overall, the watch is almost twice the size of the original, and has water resistance and a 60-hour power reserve. It more or less looks like the original, but a third subdial wouldn't hurt.


----------



## hub6152

publandlord said:


> I don't see a problem with a third subdial. Overall, the watch is almost twice the size of the original, and has water resistance and a 60-hour power reserve. It more or less looks like the original, but a third subdial wouldn't hurt.


I stand corrected on the tri vs bi compact definition. But twice the size of the original? Actually just 6mm bigger in diameter! And seeing as it's a reissue of a former model (actually 2 models really) a 3rd register would be totally wrong and it then wouldn't be a reissue as such.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

hub6152 said:


> Quite honestly the difference between 40 and 42mm is actually only 1mm in circumference


Or radius 

The increase in surface area, which is what drives apparent size, is a little over 10%. In every discpline this is considered a material difference.


----------



## TJ Boogie

mitchjrj said:


> Your AD has twelve (12) inbound?!! Wow, they must be do very substantial business with Hamilton/Swatch for that allocation. I think it's a good point about demand with the attention paid to the overwhelming and gargantuan nature of a 42mm case. Hopefully you recognize tongue firmly in cheek. I don't think I have read any comments from _people who have actually worn the watch _that it is awkwardly large. But I'll wager that for everyone who passed at 42mm there are those would have passed at 40mm, the demand should still be there.
> 
> The 1971 Pan-Europ LE went like wildfire if I recall, but arguably a more unique piece. What that release had going for it was a) no awareness that a similar model would be brought into regular production (ie. the PE Chrono black and silver dial), b) the gray market was nowhere near as developed and so alternative channels weren't easy to find. With the Intra-Matic it's not unreasonable to think Hamilton will follow a similar path and launch a similar version into regular production, people may roll the dice on that or gray. And these days you could probably argue "limited edition" has been done to death and is almost meaningless (I personally don't like it, dislike the implied pressure, hate when it becomes a target for speculators, and ultimately I'm more interested in what's on my wrist rather than what's not on someone else's.) It may not have the pull like the 1971.
> 
> Vintage odes are so popular right now that I expect these should sell out naturally through the AD networks, but there will ultimately be a few that make their way to the secondary market.
> 
> Todd, I'd thank you for the comment on the strap...but I never made it, so... How big is your wrist? Mine is 7" and I'm fourth hole in from the tail end.


Mitch well said btw @ "But I'll wager that for everyone who passed at 42mm there are those would have passed at 40mm", I agree wholeheartedly.

And my wrists are an awkward 8+", per your inquiry. At this point I'm resigned to having straps made.

It'll be interesting to see if/what Hamilton sells in the Intra Matic 68's stead (as you mentioned the Pan Europ LE, no doubt the Intra Matic will surely have a non-LE successor?). Blue perhaps? Panda? I'm quite content paying a 'premium' for this reverse-panda LE. $2000 for 100m, a modified Valjoux 7753, an and a nod to its ancestor sold me the second I saw it. To be sure, your point @ LE's is spot on imho.


----------



## watchgeek83

For all those who are getting this through their respective ADs, are you getting any discount or paying full MSRP? For me CA tax adds up and the total is coming out to be ~$2400. Not willing to spend that much even though I like this piece very much!


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



watchgeek83 said:


> For all those who are getting this through their respective ADs, are you getting any discount or paying full MSRP? For me CA tax adds up and the total is coming out to be ~$2400. Not willing to spend that much even though I like this piece very much!


I was given a small discount through the boutique with the MSRP showing on Hamilton's HK site at HK$17550. I've paid HK$16,672 which works out at $2140.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

I was offered 5% off the list price

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

But a local AD can give 20% off MSRP's on all other H watches which is quite a saving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia

Can't wait to see on-wrist photos!


----------



## sn0wman72

I am in on this one, I like the reverse panda a bunch. As others have mentioned the 42mm size is a bit large. However on the balance I think this will look great on the writst


----------



## hub6152

Oh oh oh oh oh ooooooh!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

hub6152 said:


> Oh oh oh oh oh ooooooh!!


Yours has arrived?! More pics and details please! 

Edit: Wait a minute, now I see what's going on here. Tease!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Myron said:


> Yours has arrived?! More pics and details please!


That's a printed cutout. Incidentally a very good way to check out a watch virtually.


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

It's funny but I've only now just realised that the photo I lifted from the Hamilton website has today's date showing on the watch, which made it all the more fitting that I posted it. But yeah I did it mainly to see the size as I printed it to scale. I'd tried on the Heuer Autavia yesterday which is also a 42mm case and frankly the worries about the '68 being too big are totally unfounded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

That paper cut-out is rather convincing at a quick glance.


----------



## Myron

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



hub6152 said:


> It's funny but I've only now just realised that the photo I lifted from the Hamilton website has today's date showing on the watch, which made it all the more fitting that I posted it. But yeah I did it mainly to see the size as I printed it to scale. I'd tried on the Heuer Autavia yesterday which is also a 42mm case and frankly the worries about the '68 being too big are totally unfounded.


The date is what tricked me! That and my excitement.

In the spirit of sharing my own enthusiasm, here are the straps I have prepared and waiting for this watch. A mix of 22/20 and 22/18, all in Horween shell cordovan. Enjoy!


----------



## hub6152

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Myron said:


> The date is what tricked me! That and my excitement.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing my own enthusiasm, here are the straps I have prepared and waiting for this watch. A mix of 22/20 and 22/18, all in Horween shell cordovan. Enjoy!


Nice job on those. I bought a ZRC Rally strap that uses a water resistant leather which I need now it's hot and sticky here. Nicely made and pretty cheap too. Bought a Hamilton deployment clasp which I'll polish up and maybe try to remodel the H cut out of it into the vintage type H.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsidesmoke07

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Hello everyone! This is my first post in the Hamilton forum. I'm here because I had a rather strange thing happen to me yesterday.

A work friend, a notorious watch flipper, came into my office to ask whether he should buy one of these. Not having any idea what he was talking about, and being generally unfamiliar with the Hamilton lineup, I pulled up a few photos online. I was blown away.









I'm not generally an impulse watch buyer, but this thing looked great to me. I love the 42mm size, the think the dial looks great with the cream-white and black letters, and the throwback Hamilton logo. I don't usually go crazy for retro stuff, but this one just works for me. Plus, getting 100m water resistance, a chrono, hand winding and automatic, with a 60 hour power reserve? I was sold.

SO, yesterday afternoon my friend put me in touch with his dealer, who had sold his entire supply but was able to source one from another store. I put down a deposit and my watch is supposed to arrive in mid-August. He made the whole thing happen for $2100 too, great since I expected to pay full retail. I'm excited to be joining all of you, and I'll post some pictures when it lands!


----------



## Myron

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



outsidesmoke07 said:


> SO, yesterday afternoon my friend put me in touch with his dealer, who had sold his entire supply but was able to source one from another store. I put down a deposit and my watch is supposed to arrive in mid-August. He made the whole thing happen for $2100 too, great since I expected to pay full retail. I'm excited to be joining all of you, and I'll post some pictures when it lands!


Very nice! Congratulations on your great taste. I do not think you will be waiting until August, as my own AD is saying mid-late June.

Good luck and congrats again!

Myron


----------



## franco60

If it was 38-40mm I'd be all over it. I'm in the it's too big crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

franco60 said:


> If it was 38-40mm I'd be all over it. I'm in the it's too big crowd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like a Speedy Pro is also too big?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Heard from my boutique that HK is only getting 10 and 6 have been sold already. So 4 left to share between the AD's here!! Could be any day now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Eagerly waiting to see this pop up at shops here too..lovely vintage vibes!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

I see that the status of the Intramatic 68 on Hamilton's e-shop has changed. Last time I checked a few days ago you could still pre-order one, but now they are only offering to let you know when the watch is available. i wonder if it's sold out?

Myron


----------



## outsidesmoke07

If it means anything, the shop where I sourced mine (small NYC retailer) is now unable to source another for a friend. There are probably still some in NYC unsold, but it would seem they're getting harder to find.


----------



## 2Legit

I just placed a deposit with one of my preferred ADs. Was at the Swatch Group F&F Sale in Toronto yesterday and happened to see this on the wrist of the Hamilton Sales Rep. Didn't see much else I was particularly interested in and jokingly asked the rep if he was interested in selling his watch. Told me that it was the first one in Canada and that 65/70 allocated for the country were already reserved. Called my AD this morning and the salesperson said they were now at 68/70 allocated. Was told that it may be in vain should all Canadian stock end up allocated before purchase goes through Swatch Group, especially buying at the 11th hour. Worst case I get my deposit back and save myself some money.

As an aside, anyone interested in purchasing a gently used Hammy X-Patrol lol.


----------



## Brey17

Anyone else checking this thread a couple times a day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Brey17 said:


> Anyone else checking this thread a couple times a day?


Subscribed...;-)


----------



## v6inspire

Local AD in Atlanta said the Hamilton rep stated it will be released this month. I can't wait


----------



## hub6152

Mines already waiting for me at the boutique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

But my flight was delayed so having to wait until tomorrow - aaaaaggggghhhhh!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v6inspire

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



hub6152 said:


> But my flight was delayed so having to wait until tomorrow - aaaaaggggghhhhh!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post pics of it when you get it!


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



v6inspire said:


> Post pics of it when you get it!


Will also do a mini review with plenty of pics. Store opens at 10am so won't be long!! One thing I've not found pics of so far is what they've done with the buckle for this. Will it have the vintage H logo or just the word Hamilton as the current buckles do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

I'm very fortunate to be the first to get it in HK and probably globally. Here's a quick pic to be going on with. Be prepared for a few minor changes over the prototypes we've seen photos of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



hub6152 said:


> Be prepared for a few minor changes over the prototypes we've seen photos of.


Congrats. Aside from the date wheel going to black (which was known) what other changes?


----------



## hub6152

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



mitchjrj said:


> Congrats. Aside from the date wheel going to black (which was known) what other changes?


The subdials appear to be missing the concentric rings but need to look closer when I get home to see if it's just my poor eyesight!!

The dial colour is less of a deep black and more of a grey black as if faded slightly. The tachy ring and subdial colour is less bright than the prototype photos too. In fact they also seem to have a little grey tint to the cream colour.

The subdial printing seems much finer as do the subdial hands but that could be because the photos we've already seen are usually enlarged so maybe just makes it appear less fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Daylight pic to show it better. Much less thicker on the wrist too than appeared at first. The round caseback helps it sink into the wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



hub6152 said:


> The subdials appear to be missing the concentric rings but need to look closer when I get home to see if it's just my poor eyesight!!
> 
> The dial colour is less of a deep black and more of a grey black as if faded slightly. The tachy ring and subdial colour is less bright than the prototype photos too. In fact they also seem to have a little grey tint to the cream colour.
> 
> The subdial printing seems much finer as do the subdial hands but that could be because the photos we've already seen are usually enlarged so maybe just makes it appear less fine.


I'm going out on a limb that the snailing is intact on the subs. Your photo has moire patterns which is indicative of fine detail. As for the other observations I'd withhold judgement as production/studio photos will always have more pop.

That aside the key question...are you happy?


----------



## hub6152

The buckle is the current style but mirror polished rather than brushed. Shame they didn't use a raised vintage H logo on the buckle like the old ones but hey ho!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

And I'm completely wrong about the missing concentric rings on the subdial. They are indeed there as you can see if you zoom into my photo. They're so finely done it's hard to see with the naked eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

hub6152 said:


> The buckle is the current style but mirror polished rather than brushed. Shame they didn't use a raised vintage H logo on the buckle like the old ones but hey ho!!


I have a spare Hamilton butterfly deployant that I'll be using.


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> I have a spare Hamilton butterfly deployant that I'll be using.


Yes I ordered the 20mm bitterly they have. Not the TAG Heuer type buckle but the normal push button type. That's brushed as far as I know so I'll polish that and maybe think about transforming the H cutout into the vintage type H.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

One thing I'm really happy about is how comfortably it sits on the wrist. Straightaway it feels right. I've got several watches in my collection that just don't wear well at all so very relieved this isn't one of them!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> Yes I ordered the 20mm bitterly they have. Not the TAG Heuer type buckle but the normal push button type. That's brushed as far as I know so I'll polish that and maybe think about transforming the H cutout into the vintage type H.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean this clasp? I have it on my Pan Europ Chronograph and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> Do you mean this clasp? I have it on my Pan Europ Chronograph and I love it.


Yup.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Yup.


Nice! Good choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> Do you mean this clasp? I have it on my Pan Europ Chronograph and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one. I've got it on order now as they got the wrong one for me first time around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> That's the one. I've got it on order now as they got the wrong one for me first time around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a fantastic clasp and I'm very happy with mine. Will look awesome on this new model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Just got my email from my AD. He was notified by his rep that the watch should arrive sometime next week!


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> Just got my email from my AD. He was notified by his rep that the watch should arrive sometime next week!


Nice. I have the email from Hamilton that mine has been shipped. UPS says it's out for delivery and should be here today sometime (Thurs, 6/22).


----------



## mitchjrj

I see Hamilton has also sent out notice of in stock on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d4rknite

Mine says hello !


----------



## JonS1967

I apologize if I missed this being mentioned previously in the thread. Are the ADs offering any discounts on this watch?
Thanks!
Jon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

JonS1967 said:


> I apologize if I missed this being mentioned previously in the thread. Are the ADs offering any discounts on this watch?
> Thanks!
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually not volunteered . Limited edition and Basel release usually means they can get max MSRP in most cases. But if you are well loved by your AD you may. My AD is only getting 2 out of 5 he requested. He was told early on that he would get 3.


----------



## JonS1967

Brey17 said:


> Usually not volunteered . Limited edition and Basel release usually means they can get max MSRP in most cases. But if you are well loved by your AD you may. My AD is only getting 2 out of 5 he requested. He was told early on that he would get 3.


That's what I figured. I appreciate your response. I need another watch like I need another hole in my head, but I have a feeling I'm going to regret it if I don't go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Brey17 said:


> My AD is only getting 2 out of 5 he requested. He was told early on that he would get 3.


Given that Hamilton appears to have them in stock on their webstore this is a bit of a shank to the AD, no?


----------



## ataripower

mitchjrj said:


> Given that Hamilton appears to have them in stock on their webstore this is a bit of a shank to the AD, no?


Or maybe they are not as in short supply as the hype on here would have you believe. £2k for a Hammy is excessive imo

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

mitchjrj said:


> Given that Hamilton appears to have them in stock on their webstore this is a bit of a shank to the AD, no?


It could be, I am not sure.


----------



## Brey17

ataripower said:


> Or maybe they are not as in short supply as the hype on here would have you believe. £2k for a Hammy is excessive imo
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The only hype here is that they only made 1968 of them (according to Hamilton) and that ADs can't get them anymore.

Maybe Hamilton wants a guaranteed amount from full msrp and are limiting AD procurement. Who really knows...


----------



## JonS1967

I don't really understand the reason for these to be limited edition. I'm very interested in getting one but the timing isn't good for me. Kind of bothers me that I can't put this watch on my wish list and purchase it at a later (more financially opportune) time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

I wouldn't sweat it. If the Pan Europ Chrono is an indicator, Hamilton will follow this one up with a slightly different non-LE version next year. I think I've read some speculation in that regard, that it might be a panda (vs. reverse panda) or some such. You may very well be able to pick up a non-LE for $500 less come next year.

One way or another, I'm confident you'll get your chance. Hamilton seems to release one or two nicely styled watches per year, accompanied by as many or more gimicky, overdone models. When they get a hit like the Pan Europ or like this one seems to be, they'll find a way to milk it for every penny it's worth. 

Side note, I'm still grumpy about missing my chance to get a Pan Europ Chrono LE. The non-LEs are nice, but it's the blue that really sets them off for me. I had to settle for a blue day-date instead. So I jumped on the Intra Matic 68 with a pre-order when it was announced back in January. I've been waiting patiently since, and mine will be here on Tuesday. Sadly, I'll be traveling for work next week, so I won't get my hands on it until Thursday. Following this thread for pics from new owners in the meantime, so post 'em up, gents!


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> I don't really understand the reason for these to be limited edition. I'm very interested in getting one but the timing isn't good for me. Kind of bothers me that I can't put this watch on my wish list and purchase it at a later (more financially opportune) time.


LE's are becoming less and less unique, I think overused/abused. Ultimately it's a marketing tool to create artificial anxiety and demand. Generally speaking I'm more interested in what's on my wrist rather than what's not on someone else's. And I hate the inevitable speculation that comes with it where people buy with the intent to flip for a return. Unfortunately that's the business.

That said if history serves it's not a stretch to think that, like the Pan-Europ Chronograph LE, Hamilton later releases a slightly different version into general production. Panda perhaps. Smaller? Different movement? That will ultimately be a function of market demand, and that is arguably already established given how desirable vintage-inspired sport watches are right now. I highly doubt you have seen the last if the Intra-Matic 68 in one form or another.


----------



## JonS1967

Coriolanus said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. If the Pan Europ Chrono is an indicator, Hamilton will follow this one up with a slightly different non-LE version next year. I think I've read some speculation in that regard, that it might be a panda (vs. reverse panda) or some such. You may very well be able to pick up a non-LE for $500 less come next year.
> 
> One way or another, I'm confident you'll get your chance. Hamilton seems to release one or two nicely styled watches per year, accompanied by as many or more gimicky, overdone models. When they get a hit like the Pan Europ or like this one seems to be, they'll find a way to milk it for every penny it's worth.
> 
> Side note, I'm still grumpy about missing my chance to get a Pan Europ Chrono LE. The non-LEs are nice, but it's the blue that really sets them off for me. I had to settle for a blue day-date instead. So I jumped on the Intra Matic 68 with a pre-order when it was announced back in January. I've been waiting patiently since, and mine will be here on Tuesday. Sadly, I'll be traveling for work next week, so I won't get my hands on it until Thursday. Following this thread for pics from new owners in the meantime, so post 'em up, gents!


I did the same thing with the Pan Europ, but for me I was lucky that I preferred the silver dial. I'm not sure what future Intramatic 68s will look like, however for me this black dial version is perfect so I could be in the same situation you found yourself in with the blue Pan Europ LE.

I can relate to how hard it is to have something like that arrive while you're away, but looking on the bright side, you'll have something awesome waiting for you when you get back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Coriolanus said:


> One way or another, I'm confident you'll get your chance. Hamilton seems to release one or two nicely styled watches per year, accompanied by as many or more gimicky, overdone models. When they get a hit like the Pan Europ or like this one seems to be, they'll find a way to milk it for every penny it's worth.
> 
> I jumped on the Intra Matic 68 with a pre-order when it was announced back in January. I've been waiting patiently since, and mine will be here on Tuesday. Sadly, I'll be traveling for work next week, so I won't get my hands on it until Thursday. Following this thread for pics from new owners in the meantime, so post 'em up, gents!


Totally agree! This watch is Hamilton's home run for the year. I love mine.

Sorry I'm not a better photographer, but here's a few pics of mine with some other Hamilton chrono's I own from different eras.

Myron


----------



## mitchjrj

Myron said:


> Totally agree! This watch is Hamilton's home run for the year. I love mine.
> 
> Sorry I'm not a better photographer, but here's a few pics of mine with some other Hamilton chrono's I own from different eras.
> 
> Myron


That's a beautiful collection. The 68 makes a great addition? Which is the vintage cushion to the left?

Also nice to see a new strap pairing. I'm so anxious to get mine on a few different shoes. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Myron

mitchjrj said:


> That's a beautiful collection. The 68 makes a great addition? Which is the vintage cushion to the left?
> 
> Also nice to see a new strap pairing. I'm so anxious to get mine on a few different shoes. Hopefully not too much longer.


Thanks! The cushion-cased watch is the 7733-powered Chrono-Diver (aka "Big Eye"). They're dandy watches, but if you look for one beware that it's the early watches (like mine) with the bigger registers. The later watches used smaller registers for some reason and although they are also charming, I don't find them quite as attractive. Mine dates to about 1970.

All the straps you see are shell cordovan from Horween that I made myself. My wife says all my watches and straps look alike, and sometimes I have to admit that she has a point.


----------



## mitchjrj

Myron said:


> All the straps you see are shell cordovan from Horween that I made myself. My wife says all my watches and straps look alike, and sometimes I have to admit that she has a point.


That's kindof interesting - my first thought was that those are Horween leather. Has a certain look/sheen to it.


----------



## Coriolanus

Very nice! That's a distinguished stable of Hammies you have there!


----------



## Coriolanus

mitchjrj said:


> Which is the vintage cushion to the left?


I was wondering that as well.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Hello there, this is my first post here. I've recently received my Intra Matic 68. It looks great in person. However, I have a question for those that have received theirs. I ordered mine directly from Hamilton's website, but it didn't come with a pusher to change the date. I remember seeing a post from a gent in HK who received his watch with the pusher included. I am just wondering if Hamilton US forgot to include it or it needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## JonS1967

maaashowluvwach said:


> Hello there, this is my first post here. I've recently received my Intra Matic 68. It looks great in person. However, I have a question for those that have received theirs. I ordered mine directly from Hamilton's website, but it didn't come with a pusher to change the date. I remember seeing a post from a gent in HK who received his watch with the pusher included. I am just wondering if Hamilton US forgot to include it or it needs to be purchased separately.


Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new watch! My Pan Europ chronograph came with that pusher. I would contact Hamilton and ask them to send you one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

maaashowluvwach said:


> Hello there, this is my first post here. I've recently received my Intra Matic 68. It looks great in person. However, I have a question for those that have received theirs. I ordered mine directly from Hamilton's website, but it didn't come with a pusher to change the date. I remember seeing a post from a gent in HK who received his watch with the pusher included. I am just wondering if Hamilton US forgot to include it or it needs to be purchased separately.


Pull out the cushion the watch is fitted to in the box. There should be a little tiny bag underneath that has the key tool in it. If not just contact them to get one. Meanwhile you can use anything that's not metal (so you don't scratch anything) such as a toothpick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Yup. Anything small and non-metallic will do. It doesn't have much resistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

maaashowluvwach said:


> Hello there, this is my first post here. I've recently received my Intra Matic 68. It looks great in person. However, I have a question for those that have received theirs. I ordered mine directly from Hamilton's website, but it didn't come with a pusher to change the date. I remember seeing a post from a gent in HK who received his watch with the pusher included. I am just wondering if Hamilton US forgot to include it or it needs to be purchased separately.


Same here. I ordered mine from Hamilton's e-shop and it arrived without the tool. I've had other Hamiltons with the H-31 and the tool is always included. I meant to call them today but forgot. I will give them a call tomorrow for sure.

By the way, I checked my whole package inside and out and it simply was not included. If you get hold of them first, post your results here so everyone can learn. In the meantime, follow Hub's advice and use a toothpick or similar.

Myron


----------



## Coriolanus

Welcome aboard!



maaashowluvwach said:


> Hello there, this is my first post here. I've recently received my Intra Matic 68. It looks great in person. However, I have a question for those that have received theirs. I ordered mine directly from Hamilton's website, but it didn't come with a pusher to change the date. I remember seeing a post from a gent in HK who received his watch with the pusher included. I am just wondering if Hamilton US forgot to include it or it needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## Brey17

You guys do not realize how painful this is for me to read all these posts of your watches. Still don't have mine yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Brey17 said:


> You guys do not realize how painful this is for me to read all these posts of your watches. Still don't have mine yet!


Ditto. Patience is a virtue my a$$.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Actually disappointed to not see more photos and different strap pairings.


----------



## Coriolanus

Brey17 said:


> You guys do not realize how painful this is for me to read all these posts of your watches. Still don't have mine yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do. Mine arrives at the house in NC tomorrow.

...unfortunately I'm in Orlando until Thursday.

[cue sad trombone]


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Thanks everyone for your response. It's definitely not in the package anywhere. I'll give them a call tomorrow and post what I find out from them.

BTW, I didn't post picture of mine since I didn't change my strap so it looks just like any other 68 out there. Lol However, I am interested to see other people posting theirs with different straps as well.


----------



## Horoticus

Mine just arrived (direct from the Ham e-shop) and no date changing tool was included, either. Toothpick works fine for me...I know: pics or it didn't happen. Working on it!


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Got off the phone with Hamilton rep about an hour ago. He indicated that according to their packing sheet, the pusher is not one of the items to be included with this particular watch. However, he wanted to check with the office in Switzerland to be sure. He promised to call me back once he has the official answer.


----------



## Myron

maaashowluvwach said:


> Got off the phone with Hamilton rep about an hour ago. He indicated that according to their packing sheet, the pusher is not one of the items to be included with this particular watch. However, he wanted to check with the office in Switzerland to be sure. He promised to call me back once he has the official answer.





Horoticus said:


> Mine just arrived (direct from the Ham e-shop) and no date changing tool was included, either. Toothpick works fine for me...I know: pics or it didn't happen. Working on it!


I called Hamilton USA customer service today, and at first they gave me the implausible and incorrect story that the stylus tool (they call it a "corrector") was not part of the complete kit for this watch. But the CSR promised to look further into it and get back to me, which she did about an hour later. She then explained to me that they were in a hurry to get the USA orders out by their self-imposed June 30 deadline but that they didn't have any of the little stylus tools in stock so they just sent the watches without them.

The CSR said that the stylus tools would be shipped out to those customers originally receiving incomplete kits within a couple weeks from now. Seems weird that they wouldn't have a million of the little stylus tools all made up and in stock, but whatever. I'm still very happy with my Intramatic 68 and am also happy for Hamilton's apparent success with the watch.

Myron


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Myron said:


> I called Hamilton USA customer service today, and at first they gave me the implausible and incorrect story that the stylus tool (they call it a "corrector") was not part of the complete kit for this watch. But the CSR promised to look further into it and get back to me, which she did about an hour later. She then explained to me that they were in a hurry to get the USA orders out by their self-imposed June 30 deadline but that they didn't have any of the little stylus tools in stock so they just sent the watches without them.
> 
> The CSR said that the stylus tools would be shipped out to those customers originally receiving incomplete kits within a couple weeks from now. Seems weird that they wouldn't have a million of the little stylus tools all made up and in stock, but whatever. I'm still very happy with my Intramatic 68 and am also happy for Hamilton's apparent success with the watch.
> 
> Myron


Just got off the phone with the Hamilton rep and pretty much told me the same exact thing. He said that those pushers will need to be shipped from Switzerland, and they'll send them out to the customers once they received it.


----------



## Horoticus

^Appreciate the update!


----------



## hub6152

maaashowluvwach said:


> Just got off the phone with the Hamilton rep and pretty much told me the same exact thing. He said that those pushers will need to be shipped from Switzerland, and they'll send them out to the customers once they received it.


Utterly ridiculous since there's several Hamilton's that use the same 7753 movement and all require the same tool so it's not as if they've been specially manufactured just for the '68!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus

And so the great plastic-stick-thingy shortage of 2017 manifests itself during the release of Hamilton's most anticipated product of the year. C'mon guys, get it together. I don't even care about the stupid tool, but that's amateur hour.


----------



## Myron

Coriolanus said:


> And so the great plastic-stick-thingy shortage of 2017 manifests itself during the release of Hamilton's most anticipated product of the year. C'mon guys, get it together. I don't even care about the stupid tool, but that's amateur hour.


LOL! Exactly what I thought!


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> I apologize if I missed this being mentioned previously in the thread. Are the ADs offering any discounts on this watch?
> Thanks!
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon I got a discount on mine but I also put a deposit down like 6 months ago. Supposed to go retreive mine from the AD tonight


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Can any1 here tell me the strap size 22mm x ?

Im having a strap made for it & wanna use the OEM buckle. I don't get mine till later tonight or tomorrow._


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Myron said:


> The date is what tricked me! That and my excitement.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing my own enthusiasm, here are the straps I have prepared and waiting for this watch. A mix of 22/20 and 22/18, all in Horween shell cordovan. Enjoy!


Nice straps Myron

William


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> Jon I got a discount on mine but I also put a deposit down like 6 months ago. Supposed to go retreive mine from the AD tonight


Thanks, William! I'm so torn right now. I really have no business buying another watch right now, but this one is so tempting. Ill follow up with my AD to see what they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, William! I'm so torn right now. I really have no business buying another watch right now, but this one is so tempting. Ill follow up with my AD to see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when does that rationale EVER fit in w/our disease Jon. 
Good luck w/ your decision

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## maaashowluvwach

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Can any1 here tell me the strap size 22mm x ?
> 
> Im having a strap made for it & wanna use the OEM buckle. I don't get mine till later tonight or tomorrow._


OEM strap is 22mm tapered down to 20mm at the buckle. Do post pictures of your watch with the custom strap once you have them.


----------



## watchdaddy1

maaashowluvwach said:


> OEM strap is 22mm tapered down to 20mm at the buckle. Do post pictures of your watch with the custom strap once you have them.


Thank you couldn't find anything on the net.
You know I will

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Myron said:


> ...here are the straps I have prepared and waiting for this watch. A mix of 22/20 and 22/18, all in Horween shell cordovan. Enjoy!


My money is on the tan version as the winner.

Damn I wish I would get The Call!


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> when does that rationale EVER fit in w/our disease Jon.
> Good luck w/ your decision
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


To answer your question, William.... NEVER! Just put down a deposit with my favorite AD, Topper. They said it won't be in stock for several months so that helps me timing wise. I'm going to have to get rid of something to make room 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> To answer your question, William.... NEVER! Just put down a deposit with my favorite AD, Topper. They said it won't be in stock for several months so that helps me timing wise. I'm going to have to get rid of something to make room
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob is carrying them ? Good to know. I got mine local from Az Fine Time. 
Glad I could help enable you

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## franco60

For me, just me - I got really excited about this one until I heard 42 AND thin bezel AND huge eyes for subregisters. 40mm in that setup would look large to me. 38-39mm would suck me right in. I feel the same way about the Huerer Reissue that just came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> Rob is carrying them ? Good to know. I got mine local from Az Fine Time.
> Glad I could help enable you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Yeah, Andrea helped me. Great service and very fair price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

franco60 said:


> For me, just me - I got really excited about this one until I heard 42 AND thin bezel AND huge eyes for subregisters. 40mm in that setup would look large to me. 38-39mm would suck me right in. I feel the same way about the Huerer Reissue that just came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't picked up mine yet I'm hoping your wrong , I'm staying positive about it.But I wear Panerais so I'm hoping all will be good. We shall soon find out.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Brey17

Shout out to Hamilton and my AD! Didn't come with the pusher as everybody is well aware in the US market, but they did send a hat and an umbrella, so I'm happy!

This thing is beautiful!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Brey17 said:


> Shout out to Hamilton and my AD! Didn't come with the pusher as everybody is well aware in the US market, but they did send a hat and an umbrella, so I'm happy!
> 
> This thing is beautiful!


_Another satisfied customer makes me smile as every1 was worried about size porportions. Congrats looks good-on-ya!_


----------



## Brey17

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Another satisfied customer makes me smile as every1 was worried about size porportions. Congrats looks good-on-ya!_


You are so right. The proportions are wonderful! For sure I'm not crazy about the strap, but I'm going to have Aaron Pimental at Combat Straps make me something.

I think I want some sort of a rustic brown suede military or rally strap. For now, I will use this ostrich cognac strap he made.


----------



## v6inspire

Got mine yeaterday. Loving it!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> You are so right. The proportions are wonderful! For sure I'm not crazy about the strap, but I'm going to have Aaron Pimental at Combat Straps make me something.
> 
> I think I want some sort of a rustic brown suede military or rally strap. For now, I will use this ostrich cognac strap he made.


Absolutely. Although a personal choice/opinion, those who worried about size needn't have. The watch is perfectly proportioned and wears smaller than its dimensions might suggest.

I'm wearing mine on Horween Bourbon shell cordovan and it looks great on this color, as it does on that ostrich strap. Congrats!

Myron


----------



## mitchjrj

Myron said:


> Absolutely. Although a personal choice/opinion, those who worried about size needn't have. The watch is perfectly proportioned and wears smaller than its dimensions might suggest.
> 
> I'm wearing mine on Horween Bourbon shell cordovan and it looks great on this color, as it does on that ostrich strap. Congrats!
> 
> Myron


You had me at Bourbon. ?


----------



## watchdaddy1

#920 checkin' in. Thought I'd show you guys some different shoes on mine so far.

OEM LLD shoes

SORRY FOR TERRIBLE SHOTS





Maddog Ammo


Drew Canvas


----------



## Brey17

watchdaddy1 said:


> #920 checkin' in. Thought I'd show you guys some different shoes on mine so far.
> 
> OEM LLD shoes
> 
> SORRY FOR TERRIBLE SHOTS
> 
> Maddog Ammo


I love it. Nice thick material at the lugs looks great!

Interesting LE number. Mine is #140. Curious what others are out there and.


----------



## Coriolanus

Brey17 said:


> I love it. Nice thick material at the lugs looks great!
> 
> Interesting LE number. Mine is #140. Curious what others are out there and.


477 here. Watching these after-market strap explorations with great interest. Really not digging the OEM.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Brey17 said:


> I love it. Nice thick material at the lugs looks great!
> 
> Interesting LE number. Mine is #140. Curious what others are out there and.


Thanks, I'm gonna do some more searching for the perfect pair of shoes, but I need ANOTHER strap like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Coriolanus said:


> 477 here. Watching these after-market strap explorations with great interest. Really not digging the OEM.


OEM is TERRIBLE IMO


----------



## sn0wman72

Like the watch, the OEM strap not so much.

Thinking that a nice rally/race strap in black from G.L.C. would look good


----------



## TJ Boogie

Myron said:


> Totally agree! This watch is Hamilton's home run for the year. I love mine.


For sure, and great cordovan straps -- the single-hole bespoke strap looks fantastic.

Here's #602. Strap-wise I really like idea of a cordovan rally.


----------



## Cybotron

watchdaddy1 said:


> #920 checkin' in. Thought I'd show you guys some different shoes on mine so far.
> 
> OEM LLD shoes
> 
> SORRY FOR TERRIBLE SHOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddog Ammo
> 
> 
> Drew Canvas


Drew canvas looks great. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Cybotron said:


> Drew canvas looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


agreed

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dtbac11

Finally got mine today, #118. I have to say it is a beautiful watch. However, the only thing I don't like is the strap. The strap wears very stiff. Other than that, I really enjoying it so far


----------



## mitchjrj

dtbac11 said:


> Finally got mine today, #118. I have to say it is a beautiful watch. However, the only thing I don't like is the strap. The strap wears very stiff. Other than that, I really enjoying it so far


Roll it in and out to force the break in.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mitchjrj

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great pairing.


----------



## terry.shan

Took delivery of mine in Canada today. When I inquired about the pusher pin, the AD was kind enough to give me one.

Looks sweet.









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## appleb

Myron said:


> I called Hamilton USA customer service today, and at first they gave me the implausible and incorrect story that the stylus tool (they call it a "corrector") was not part of the complete kit for this watch. But the CSR promised to look further into it and get back to me, which she did about an hour later. She then explained to me that they were in a hurry to get the USA orders out by their self-imposed June 30 deadline but that they didn't have any of the little stylus tools in stock so they just sent the watches without them.
> 
> The CSR said that the stylus tools would be shipped out to those customers originally receiving incomplete kits within a couple weeks from now. Seems weird that they wouldn't have a million of the little stylus tools all made up and in stock, but whatever. I'm still very happy with my Intramatic 68 and am also happy for Hamilton's apparent success with the watch.
> 
> Myron


So we will need to call Hamilton to receive the tool, or would they be sent to the AD?


----------



## Myron

appleb said:


> So we will need to call Hamilton to receive the tool, or would they be sent to the AD?


I bought my watch directly from Hamilton's e-shop and they told me they would ship the tool directly to me. I assume if you bought your watch from an AD the tool would be shipped to the AD since Hamilton doesn't know who has the watch. I'm sure if you called their customer service number and told them which s/n watch you own and from which AD you bought it, they'd probably send the tool directly to you when they have them back in stock.


----------



## metalgear

Received this pair this week! Both excellent in their different ways.

While I am smitten by both, the Intramatic warms up to me while the Seiko impresses with its utilitarian chic.

I like the original strap that came with the Intramatic. It's that kind of leather that appears stiff at first, but give it some time I suspect it form itself to the shape of my wrist. Much like thr Hamilton stock strap that came with the LE Blue chrono.


----------



## dtbac11

metalgear said:


> Received this pair this week! Both excellent in their different ways.
> 
> While I am smitten by both, the Intramatic warms up to me while the Seiko impresses with its utilitarian chic.
> 
> I like the original strap that came with the Intramatic. It's that kind of leather that appears stiff at first, but give it some time I suspect it form itself to the shape of my wrist. Much like thr Hamilton stock strap that came with the LE Blue chrono.


Yes, the strap does soften a bit after a few days of wearing it, but I still feel a bit uncomfortable having it on my wrist. Hopefully, it will wear better and better. Otherwise, I might have to find some other straps to replace it.


----------



## mitchjrj

metalgear said:


> Received this pair this week! Both excellent in their different ways.
> 
> While I am smitten by both, the Intramatic warms up to me while the Seiko impresses with its utilitarian chic.
> 
> I like the original strap that came with the Intramatic. It's that kind of leather that appears stiff at first, but give it some time I suspect it form itself to the shape of my wrist. Much like thr Hamilton stock strap that came with the LE Blue chrono.


Holy s**t


----------



## terry.shan

metalgear said:


> Received this pair this week! Both excellent in their different ways.
> 
> While I am smitten by both, the Intramatic warms up to me while the Seiko impresses with its utilitarian chic.
> 
> I like the original strap that came with the Intramatic. It's that kind of leather that appears stiff at first, but give it some time I suspect it form itself to the shape of my wrist. Much like thr Hamilton stock strap that came with the LE Blue chrono.


Congrats the Seiko is stunning

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Very happy so far with the accuracy of the movement. I'm within 2 seconds in seven days right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sn0wman72

My Intramatic 68 was shipped without the date pusher tool. I shot Customer Service a quick emial, and received a very quick reply

_Dear xxx
_
_ 
_
_Thank you for visiting our website and contacting Hamilton.
_
_ 
_
_My apologies that will be shipped out once we receive it. There was a little delay with the tool kit. 
_
_ 
_
_Best regards,_

*xxx xxxxxxx*

*Sales Support Specialist *


----------



## metalgear

You can't really see it in the picture however the dial is a dark Navy while the strap is clearly black


----------



## mitchjrj

metalgear said:


> You can't really see it in the picture however the dial is a dark Navy while the strap is clearly black


Haven't received mine yet but I doubt the dial is navy of any shade. I'd wager that's the glow of the AR coating. But nothing has ever been said that it's anything other than black/very dark grey.


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> Haven't received mine yet but I doubt the dial is navy of any shade. I'd wager that's the glow of the AR coating. But nothing has ever been said that it's anything other than black/very dark grey.


Definitely not navy! It's a graphite grey/black depending on the light. It's just the lighting in that photo that's making it look navy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
on Baseball glove shoes



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Just received. Good price, low s/n, complete with date corrector. b-)


----------



## mitchjrj

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Fk. Still haven't received The Call.

In the meantime I'll have to play with my Pan-Europ date corrector.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
> on Baseball glove shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


That's a very interesting combination. I kinda like it!


----------



## maaashowluvwach

metalgear said:


> You can't really see it in the picture however the dial is a dark Navy while the strap is clearly black


Mine definitely is not navy. It's not black black but more of a very dark chalkboard gray.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

mitchjrj said:


> Haven't received mine yet but I doubt the dial is navy of any shade. I'd wager that's the glow of the AR coating. But nothing has ever been said that it's anything other than black/very dark grey.


Hopefully you are getting a good discount on the watch for making you wait this long.


----------



## Brey17

Story of my life.


----------



## JonS1967

Brey17 said:


> Story of my life.


Nice shot! (Pun intended)

On a more serious note, I could swear I remember hearing that it isn't a good idea to play golf with an automatic watch. Can anyone shed some light on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> Nice shot! (Pun intended)
> 
> On a more serious note, I could swear I remember hearing that it isn't a good idea to play golf with an automatic watch. Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shock can be an issue. Personally I wouldn't.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Shock can be an issue. Personally I wouldn't.


I seem to recall the g-forces generated during a golf swing are more than an automatic can comfortably handle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> I seem to recall the g-forces generated during a golf swing are more than an automatic can comfortably handle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably moreso impact. The research behind by Bubba Watson's Mille might be a good read. Haven't searched that up.


----------



## yankeexpress

42mm is a great size, its the optimistic price I object to.


----------



## Brey17

JonS1967 said:


> Nice shot! (Pun intended)
> 
> On a more serious note, I could swear I remember hearing that it isn't a good idea to play golf with an automatic watch. Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I read up and it's a mixed bag. I don't think I will do that again.


----------



## too solid

Great wrist shots guys. I've been wanting one of these since I heard about it, but recently a vintage Hamilton became available locally for a decent price so I decided to pull the trigger. Now I have to save for one of these and hope I can find one when that time comes.

Here's the vintage piece I picked up. It's in getting a full service so I won't have it back for a few weeks.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

too solid said:


> Great wrist shots guys. I've been wanting one of these since I heard about it, but recently a vintage Hamilton became available locally for a decent price so I decided to pull the trigger. Now I have to save for one of these and hope I can find one when that time comes.
> 
> Here's the vintage piece I picked up. It's in getting a full service so I won't have it back for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Uber cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

Some hands-on reviews coming through now
Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## mitchjrj

Couple of comments in that review that missed the mark. If I had reliable connection I'd point them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outsidesmoke07

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



outsidesmoke07 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post in the Hamilton forum. I'm here because I had a rather strange thing happen to me yesterday.
> 
> A work friend, a notorious watch flipper, came into my office to ask whether he should buy one of these. Not having any idea what he was talking about, and being generally unfamiliar with the Hamilton lineup, I pulled up a few photos online. I was blown away.
> 
> _stock photo removed, was large_
> 
> I'm not generally an impulse watch buyer, but this thing looked great to me. I love the 42mm size, the think the dial looks great with the cream-white and black letters, and the throwback Hamilton logo. I don't usually go crazy for retro stuff, but this one just works for me. Plus, getting 100m water resistance, a chrono, hand winding and automatic, with a 60 hour power reserve? I was sold.
> 
> SO, yesterday afternoon my friend put me in touch with his dealer, who had sold his entire supply but was able to source one from another store. I put down a deposit and my watch is supposed to arrive in mid-August. He made the whole thing happen for $2100 too, great since I expected to pay full retail. I'm excited to be joining all of you, and I'll post some pictures when it lands!


My watch arrived two days ago and I headed straight to the shop to pick it up. It's a great watch thus far, though mine was also missing the date-change tool. I asked my dealer, who looked around a bit but wasn't able to find a replacement for me. I'd have made a stink about it but he sold it to me at $2100 (tax included) and threw in an extra leather strap. I do like the OEM strap though, and still have it on that one.

For what it's worth, he told me that he ended up only getting one so far, and said that Hamilton seemed to be limiting the stock available to dealers while pushing the full-price version in their online store. I never particularly trust people who have a monetary incentive in leaving me with a good impression of them, so take that statement for what you will. On to the important stuff- the pictures!

















I usually have a problem with tall watches. This one doesn't bother me, though it's at the edge of how tall I find comfortable. I love the shape, the look, and the dial. I haven't had long enough to judge accuracy yet, but a 1-day sample showed me at +7 sec.


----------



## 2Legit

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

0414/1968 checking in. Arrived late last week at AD and picked up 2 days ago. Wanted to keep the OEM strap minty so I put it on a Hirsch Rally. Don't enjoy leather in the summer on account of the frequent humidity where I am, so I'm looking to order a Hirsch Tiger or Hirsch James.


----------



## Myron

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



2Legit said:


> 0414/1968 checking in. Arrived late last week at AD and picked up 2 days ago. Wanted to keep the OEM strap minty so I put it on a Hirsch Rally. Don't enjoy leather in the summer on account of the frequent humidity where I am, so I'm looking to order a Hirsch Tiger or Hirsch James.


Nice!


----------



## Nate0624

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Hey Gang,

I have a few questions and was hoping someone could help me out.

1) I have one of these reserved at my local AD. I was surprised when they stated the watch wouldn't be in until late Aug / early Sept. Granted, I just placed an order this week. However, I find it difficult to believe a company like Hamilton couldn't meet the demand of a new LE watch just released. Anyone else experiencing a delay in shipping/arrival at their local AD. I should mention, the AD claimed to order the watch before I inquired.

2) I have skinny wrists, approx 6.25". I own a Rolex Submariner, which is a bulky 40mm. Having flat wrists and flipping the bracelet (centering the clasp) makes this watch doable. I also own a IWC Portuguese Chrono, which is 41mm. I make it work, but prefer watches to be right around 38.5 - my sweet spot.

Does anyone currently own this watch with smaller wrists? care to post a few pics.

3) There has been some discussions in this thread regarding the price paid at the AD for the Intra matic '68. A few have said $2,100. I've never bought a luxury watch new from AD. Is this customary - to negotiate the price. I most certainly do when dealing with online sellers.

If it wasn't for the size issue and potential to save $$ by buying at AD, I'd buy online right now rather than wait.

Again, thank you.


----------



## terry.shan

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Nate0624 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I have a few questions and was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> 1) I have one of these reserved at my local AD. I was surprised when they stated the watch wouldn't be in until late Aug / early Sept. Granted, I just placed an order this week. However, I find it difficult to believe a company like Hamilton couldn't meet the demand of a new LE watch just released. Anyone else experiencing a delay in shipping/arrival at their local AD. I should mention, the AD claimed to order the watch before I inquired.
> 
> 2) I have skinny wrists, approx 6.25". I own a Rolex Submariner, which is a bulky 40mm. Having flat wrists and flipping the bracelet (centering the clasp) makes this watch doable. I also own a IWC Portuguese Chrono, which is 41mm. I make it work, but prefer watches to be right around 38.5 - my sweet spot.
> 
> Does anyone currently own this watch with smaller wrists? care to post a few pics.
> 
> 3) There has been some discussions in this thread regarding the price paid at the AD for the Intra matic '68. A few have said $2,100. I've never bought a luxury watch new from AD. Is this customary - to negotiate the price. I most certainly do when dealing with online sellers.
> 
> If it wasn't for the size issue and potential to save $$ by buying at AD, I'd buy online right now rather than wait.
> 
> Again, thank you.


I have the same wrist size. Wears a bit bigger than my sub but doesn't look odd. Hope that helps.

Also, im planning to sell mine, if you are interested. Watch is in Canada









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



terry.shan said:


> I have the same wrist size. Wears a bit bigger than my sub but doesn't look odd. Hope that helps.
> 
> Also, im planning to sell mine, if you are interested. Watch is in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## tysonmax

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Nate0624 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> I have a few questions and was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> 1) I have one of these reserved at my local AD. I was surprised when they stated the watch wouldn't be in until late Aug / early Sept. Granted, I just placed an order this week. However, I find it difficult to believe a company like Hamilton couldn't meet the demand of a new LE watch just released. Anyone else experiencing a delay in shipping/arrival at their local AD. I should mention, the AD claimed to order the watch before I inquired.
> 
> 3) There has been some discussions in this thread regarding the price paid at the AD for the Intra matic '68. A few have said $2,100. I've never bought a luxury watch new from AD. Is this customary - to negotiate the price. I most certainly do when dealing with online sellers.


1.) I ordered 2 weeks ago, and my dealer went from sounding confident that she could get one, to hoping she can get one by the end of August after speaking to her Hamilton rep. So I think it's possible Hamilton is trying to funnel buyers to their website.

3.) Without mentioning specifics, my price at my AD included the typical discount you would expect to receive. That should fall anywhere from 15-20% off.


----------



## Brey17

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



tysonmax said:


> 3.) Without mentioning specifics, my price at my AD included the typical discount you would expect to receive. That should fall anywhere from 15-20% off.


I am surprised that a dealer would do so much on an LE. This is not normal practice for an AD unless you are a very reputable buyer.

You got a great deal.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Mornin' fellas

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68

_


----------



## mitchjrj

Saw the Heuer Autavia through store window. Beautiful. But thought the sub-dials were too crisp white. I prefer the '68's more subdued presentation. Note this is not an attempt to suggest the 68 is superior/Heuer is inferior in any way. Different watches, both awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



Brey17 said:


> I am surprised that a dealer would do so much on an LE. This is not normal practice for an AD unless you are a very reputable buyer.
> 
> You got a great deal.


Indeed...I just hope my order gets fulfilled.


----------



## hub6152

So is this the deployment buckle Hamilton should have made???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> So is this the deployment buckle Hamilton should have made???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Where did you find it? I have this one and I really like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> That's awesome! Where did you find it? I have this one and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what mine did look like until yesterday!! Self made from the stock 20mm dep buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> That's what mine did look like until yesterday!! Self made from the stock 20mm dep buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Very impressive work!! Hamilton could certainly improve the "H" as you did. The vintage "H" is definitely way cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Very impressive work!! Hamilton could certainly improve the "H" as you did. The vintage "H" is definitely way cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. A labour of love, not easy or perfect either but certainly looks a bit better than the stock buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> Thanks. A labour of love, not easy or perfect either but certainly looks a bit better than the stock buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say you've got some impressive skills!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

just got mine today (588/1968). must admit, i didn't know about this vintage-inspired piece until yesterday when i saw it at a roadshow. and to think i wanted to chase a vintage chrono-matic in the past


----------



## JonS1967

So I walked into my local AD where I had done all of my business in the early to late 2000's. I haven't been there in years because they stopped selling new watches... so I thought. They now carry Hamilton and there was an Intramatic LE in the case. They made me an offer I couldn't refuse and I walked out with it! I'll take some pictures later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Congratulations Jon on picking up the Intramatic chrono; send us some wrist shots when you get the chance! I think this one is on the need to get list for sure.


----------



## JonS1967

Derek N said:


> Congratulations Jon on picking up the Intramatic chrono; send us some wrist shots when you get the chance! I think this one is on the need to get list for sure.


Thanks, Derek!! I'm pretty excited about it. It's really nice in person. I'll have some time this evening to do some wrist shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

I immediately replaced the OEM strap with this WatchGecko Rallye. I love this watch! It's much nicer in person than I imagined.

I was concerned this watch would be a little too large after reading the reviews, especially since this 42mm Strela I have feels a bit on the large side for my taste and it also has a thin bezel.









But I think the white background detail on the tachymeter portion of the dial helps the overall scale of the piece feel smaller than other 42 mm watches with similarly thin bezels. Can't wait to get some more wrist time with this baby!! Here are a few pics. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

hub6152 said:


> So is this the deployment buckle Hamilton should have made???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty impressive!


----------



## maaashowluvwach

wedgehammer said:


> just got mine today (588/1968). must admit, i didn't know about this vintage-inspired piece until yesterday when i saw it at a roadshow. and to think i wanted to chase a vintage chrono-matic in the past


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## JonS1967

#1056. I'm very happy with this watch!! It's really a great piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

A really low s/n? Mine is 0021/1968 b-)


----------



## mitchjrj

Back from European vacation, stumbled upon the '68 in the window of _Jewelier Dieter_ in Köln.

















Was actually hoping that mine would be the first I would see in the metal. ;-) Still not arrived at my AD so I'll have to wait. Store was closed, didn't have opportunity to take a closer look nor did I want to. Passed many Hamilton dealers throughout my travels but this was the only one that had the Intra-Matic.


----------



## Brey17

My hammy with blueberries, Marion berries, raspberries. Shut out to Spooner's berry farm!


----------



## Myron

Brey17 said:


> My hammy with blueberries, Marion berries, raspberries. Shut out to Spooner's berry farm!


Nice!


----------



## thenameisnando

Just got this bad boy in today! Number 0169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

thenameisnando said:


> Just got this bad boy in today! Number 0169


Congratulations! And I see yours came with the stylus tool for date changing. Can I ask you if you're in the US?

Myron


----------



## thenameisnando

Myron said:


> Congratulations! And I see yours came with the stylus tool for date changing. Can I ask you if you're in the US?
> 
> Myron


Hi Myron, thank you. I am! I'm in NJ and ordered directly from their online store. After reading all the previous posts I was also concerned they wouldn't include it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

thenameisnando said:


> Hi Myron, thank you. I am! I'm in NJ and ordered directly from their online store. After reading all the previous posts I was also concerned they wouldn't include it.


They are probably now into their second run where supply issues on the tool have been addressed. This is actually the first time I have seen the presentation box. Now I'm itching even more!


----------



## JonS1967

thenameisnando said:


> Hi Myron, thank you. I am! I'm in NJ and ordered directly from their online store. After reading all the previous posts I was also concerned they wouldn't include it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I saw mine at my AD I asked them to check for the tool in case it wasn't there. I wanted to make sure they were aware that it was, or wasn't, there so I wouldn't have any misunderstandings. To my great delight, it was there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Busy day in the thread today. My AD had to jump through hoops in order to get one, but she pulled it off in the end! Thus another member in the club #1014 









And finally on the wrist.


----------



## Brey17

These pushers are beautiful.


----------



## Dan_957

One just came in to the shop today, and wow are these some real beauts. I got to do a quick function test, buttery smooth winding with crisp pushers, was amazing lol... I could see these being quite popular for some time.


----------



## PunOnePunAll

Brey17 said:


> These pushers are beautiful.


What strap do you have on it?


----------



## Brey17

PunOnePunAll said:


> What strap do you have on it?


That is an Aaron Bespoke strap. Cognac colored ostrich leg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

Made a custom strap to go with this. Added a quick release spring bar, which is very handy!









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Got mine today, no. 284. Gift from my wife and great thing is that she loves it too.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

TagTime said:


> Got mine today, no. 284. Gift from my wife and great thing is that she loves it too.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Wow! Nice gift! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

TagTime said:


> ...Gift from my wife and great thing is that she loves it too.


You are a lucky man.


----------



## mitchjrj

Got The Call. Heading over to AD this morning to pick it up. Very excited.


----------



## VHD

These can be bought online in Europe whereas other parts of the world seem to be struggling to obtain one. Is it because our RRP's are simply ridiculous? UK price is gbp1930, one can get a discount but even at 1600 that's a bit rich... especially if they release a regular version afterwards like they did with Pan Europ.

That said, I really like it and am struggling to resist the temptation!


----------



## TagTime

VHD said:


> These can be bought online in Europe whereas other parts of the world seem to be struggling to obtain one. Is it because our RRP's are simply ridiculous? UK price is gbp1930, one can get a discount but even at 1600 that's a bit rich... especially if they release a regular version afterwards like they did with Pan Europ.
> 
> That said, I really like it and am struggling to resist the temptation!






























Maybe some daylight wrist shots help with your decision! The watch is just beautiful. The whole watch breaths a classic style. The off white sub dials makes it special and the watch wears really nice. For me the 42mm is the perfect size.

I had to wait almost 2 months before I could pick it up, but it was totally worth it.










My 3 favorites at the moment.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

VHD said:


> These can be bought online in Europe whereas other parts of the world seem to be struggling to obtain one. Is it because our RRP's are simply ridiculous? UK price is gbp1930, one can get a discount but even at 1600 that's a bit rich... especially if they release a regular version afterwards like they did with Pan Europ.
> 
> That said, I really like it and am struggling to resist the temptation!


I asked this very question of the Hamilton HK regional manager who assured me that there won't be a second version of this next year but that's not to say a new Chrono with similarities won't appear at some time in the future. The 68 represents a bit of a departure for Hamilton in terms of quality and price as the brand is trying to reposition itself closer to the level of Longines. Regardless this watch is going to have a broader appeal given the more conventional round style and size compared to the Pan Europ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Got The Call. Heading over to AD this morning to pick it up. Very excited.


Awesome news!! Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics and hear your impressions about the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD

TagTime said:


> Maybe some daylight wrist shots help with your decision! The watch is just beautiful. The whole watch breaths a classic style. The off white sub dials makes it special and the watch wears really nice. For me the 42mm is the perfect size.
> 
> I had to wait almost 2 months before I could pick it up, but it was totally worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 favorites at the moment.


That's a lovely 2254.50 you have there! I must resist but your post doesn't help hahaha.


----------



## TagTime

mitchjrj said:


> Got The Call. Heading over to AD this morning to pick it up. Very excited.


Enjoy the watch! Hope you have a similar response to it as I had.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

VHD said:


> That's a lovely 2254.50 you have there! I must resist but your post doesn't help hahaha.


Thank you! I looked for years at both the Tag F1 and the SMP, and at a certain point I thought it was better to have them in the flesh than stare at a picture. The 2254.50 is such a classic and since I was a kid I have been watching F1 races, so seeing the Tag Heuer logo on the cars I wanted a F1 with the green/red logo.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## mitchjrj

Stopped by my AD over lunch. Skadoosh...









Glad to finally be part of the the club. Beautiful watch, although haven't had the time to really scrutinize it. I do plan on switching straps around and getting some proper shots.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Stopped by my AD over lunch. Skadoosh...
> 
> View attachment 12414633
> 
> 
> Glad to finally be part of the the club. Beautiful watch, although haven't had the time to really scrutinize it. I do plan on switching straps around and getting some proper shots.


Congratulations! Looks fantastic. Great shot, too. Stock strap looks great, just not the best quality IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> Stock strap looks great, just not the best quality IMO.


Agreed. It has a nice feel but is a little stiff even after rolling. I'll wrap it up tight to get more form but could have been a softer, more supple material. Will be interesting to see how it breaks in over time but I'm looking forward to getting that Geckota Vintage Racing on there.

The only other things I would have liked to have seen fill out the package as an LE...

1) A nice Hamilton branded NATO. The basic Pan-Europ comes with one in addition to leather. No reason why it shouldn't be here as well.

2) A commemorative info card, booklet or book that highlights the history of the Intra-Matic Chronograph A and Chronograph B along with the Chrono-Matic. The story behind the development of the LE. Hamilton's role in the history of motorsport chronos including the Calibre 11. Would have been a nice way to expand the presentation and really emphasize the LE status.

Neither of those detract from what is a gorgeous timepiece.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Agreed. It has a nice feel but is a little stiff even after rolling. I'll wrap it up tight to get more form but could have been a softer, more supple material. Will be interesting to see how it breaks in over time but I'm looking forward to getting that Geckota Vintage Racing on there.
> 
> The only other things I would have liked to have seen fill out the package as an LE...
> 
> 1) A nice Hamilton branded NATO. The basic Pan-Europ comes with one in addition to leather. No reason why it shouldn't be here as well.
> 
> 2) A commemorative info card, booklet or book that highlights the history of the Intra-Matic Chronograph A and Chronograph B along with the Chrono-Matic. The story behind the development of the LE. Hamilton's role in the history of motorsport chronos including the Calibre 11. Would have been a nice way to expand the presentation and really emphasize the LE status.
> 
> Neither of those detract from what is a gorgeous timepiece.


I agree. It would be nice to have some of those extra touches. A deployant clasp would be nice as well.

I think the style of the stock strap works well, but the stiffness and lack of true perforated holes is a little disappointing. Heuer got it right with the Monaco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> I agree. It would be nice to have some of those extra touches. A deployant clasp would be nice as well.
> 
> I think the style of the stock strap works well, but the stiffness and lack of true perforated holes is a little disappointing. Heuer got it right with the Monaco.


Yes, that's a great strap and clasp on the Monaco. Again not unrealistic to have included a deployant, although none comes on the standard issue Pan Europ Chronograph either (yet, again, it does on the date-only PE). There was a great fold-over deployant with the Pan-Europ Chrono LE as well.

I happen to have an extra Hamilton deploy that I bought aftermarket for a watch since sold, and that's going on the Intra-Matic strap to pimp it out a bit. All else equal I prefer deployants to buckles for the added style they provide, not to mention they're a bit easier on the strap over time.


----------



## TagTime

mitchjrj said:


> Agreed. It has a nice feel but is a little stiff even after rolling. I'll wrap it up tight to get more form but could have been a softer, more supple material. Will be interesting to see how it breaks in over time but I'm looking forward to getting that Geckota Vintage Racing on there.
> 
> The only other things I would have liked to have seen fill out the package as an LE...
> 
> 1) A nice Hamilton branded NATO. The basic Pan-Europ comes with one in addition to leather. No reason why it shouldn't be here as well.
> 
> 2) A commemorative info card, booklet or book that highlights the history of the Intra-Matic Chronograph A and Chronograph B along with the Chrono-Matic. The story behind the development of the LE. Hamilton's role in the history of motorsport chronos including the Calibre 11. Would have been a nice way to expand the presentation and really emphasize the LE status.
> 
> Neither of those detract from what is a gorgeous timepiece.


Congrats on the watch! After a day of wearing mine, the strap already feels better. Looking forward to see a wrist shot with the Geckos vintage racing strap.

Agree also on what you say about the package.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

I'm not a huge accuracy stickler (rotate watches all the time so doesn't have much practical value other than bragging rights) but am always interested how mine are tracking. This is an unscientific measurement, to be sure, but for what it's worth my '68 is running at an average of +2.5spd across all four positions...









Some caveats and background...


Measurements were made with the _Hairspring_ iOS app and a standard issue Apple mic taped on the back over the balance. This is not what you would call a precision timing device but for these purposes works just fine.
When I do this I cover up the watch with a cloth for sound isolation and let the measurement run over at least a minute. The longer the better to knock out radical bumps but I'm impatient.
I think the watch was at full wind, or should have been close. That will dramatically impact accuracy. You want dead nuts ruler flat down to the last bit of reserve? Get ready to start shelling out. A lot.
This is a brand new watch. Arrived at my AD last night, picked up today. No idea how it will sort out over time.

That said the measurements come as little surprise as I see similar values on my Pan-Europ Chrono with the same Calibre H31 engine. Although it is somewhat interesting to see the crown down position at almost perfect timing given the uneven wobble of gravity, and in contrast to crown up. Nevertheless, that would be the position of choice on the nightstand. Also of interest is the other three positions (dial up/down, crown up) are all about the same. I have no illusions that the good folks at Hamilton are adjusting the H31 in multiple positions (or if they are they're being quiet about it) but that's still pretty cool.*Save**Save*​


----------



## tysonmax

mitchjrj said:


> Stopped by my AD over lunch. Skadoosh...
> 
> View attachment 12414633
> 
> 
> Glad to finally be part of the the club. Beautiful watch, although haven't had the time to really scrutinize it. I do plan on switching straps around and getting some proper shots.


Congrats 

I agree on the strap. I've had mine a couple weeks now and it does form to the wrist, but it doesn't really soften. So like you I have a couple vintage racing straps being delivered tomorrow to change it up a bit.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Congrats Mitchjrj!

Strap-wise re my watch, I'd like to find someone to do a nice bespoke shell cordovan rally strap for me. Life's been too hectic to search lately however.


----------



## mitchjrj

Here we go. Hooked up the _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ and, predictably, it looks great...

















This is the Light Brown variant. A while back I posted the Pan-Europ on this strap. Here it is again. A great pair of watches side-by-side...


----------



## TJ Boogie

mitchjrj said:


> Here we go. Hooked up the _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ and, predictably, it looks great...


Fantastic.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Yes, that's a great strap and clasp on the Monaco. Again not unrealistic to have included a deployant, although none comes on the standard issue Pan Europ Chronograph either (yet, again, it does on the date-only PE). There was a great fold-over deployant with the Pan-Europ Chrono LE as well.


I thought I remembered the original Pan Europ LE had a nice deployant clasp. I wonder why they didn't include one with this LE. I agree that it adds a bit of style and definitely extends the life of the strap. I love the OEM clasp I put on my Pan Europ. It was pretty reasonable to. I think it was $32.00 USD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



mitchjrj said:


> Here we go. Hooked up the _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ and, predictably, it looks great...
> 
> View attachment 12415569


Wow! It looks every bit as good on your Intramatic as it did on your Pan Europ! You sure take fantastic photos too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Just a reminder of what it could be like!! Hadn't thought of tan colours on mine. Thinking now though!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> Just a reminder of what it could be like!! Hadn't thought of tan colours on mine. Thinking now though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is definitely the very best, hub6152! I've said it before but I wish Hamilton would make one with this vintage logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> Yours is definitely the very best, hub6152! I've said it before but I wish Hamilton would make one with this vintage logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is they probably would have were it not for overall cost restraints vs list pricing. It's already the most expensive Hamilton and since their deployments are cheap to buy as an extra (the price of an Omega dep buckle is scary) they leave it to the owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

mitchjrj said:


> Here we go. Hooked up the _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ and, predictably, it looks great...
> 
> This is the Light Brown variant. A while back I posted the Pan-Europ on this strap. Here it is again. A great pair of watches side-by-side...


Thanks for the heads up! After seeing your pictures I just ordered the same strap for my 1968.


----------



## tysonmax

JonS1967 said:


> I thought I remembered the original Pan Europ LE had a nice deployant clasp. I wonder why they didn't include one with this LE. I agree that it adds a bit of style and definitely extends the life of the strap. I love the OEM clasp I put on my Pan Europ. It was pretty reasonable to.


Is this the one you were talking about? Does anyone know if this can be purchased, or was it a one-time thing?


----------



## JonS1967

tysonmax said:


> Is this the one you were talking about? Does anyone know if this can be purchased, or was it a one-time thing?


I don't recall which clasp came with the Pan Europ LE. I believe the clasp you're showing is still available through Hamilton. The best thing to do is to call the US parts department: 1 (877) 839-5224. You might need to send them a picture of the specific one you want.


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



tysonmax said:


> Is this the one you were talking about? Does anyone know if this can be purchased, or was it a one-time thing?


Bear in mind that type of clasp needs a special strap. You can't fit them so easily to a regular strap like a standard type deployment Buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

tysonmax said:


> Is this the one you were talking about? Does anyone know if this can be purchased, or was it a one-time thing?


Yes, that's the one. This strap (with the racing holes) caught a lot of flack but I have no issues with it. Ordered directly (strap with clasp) from Swatch Group for my standard PE, quickly tried it on the Intra-Matic and looks really good.

I believe you are able to order the clasp on its own. But it really is designed for a specific strap style and wouldn't work well on the stock 68 strap; the strap pictured above does not have a fixed keeper (unnecessary as the tail folds under), and there is no notch for a buckle tang (which would end up looking goofy and exposed).*Save**Save*​


----------



## mitchjrj

While I'm here figured I would pen some additional observations on the '68 having spent some time scrutinizing it last night...


Fit and finish is beyond reproach, inside and out all is flawless as best I can tell.
The mechanical action of the chronograph is superb as expected. Typical solid 7750/7753 cam & lever clunk when activating. Lickety split reset. Almost instantaneous minute register jump. Perfectly zeroed hands.
As I noted previously accuracy is superb, motion on running and chrono seconds very smooth, crown winding action similarly very smooth. The crown itself is rock solid with no errant wobble.
Case design is all very crisp. Classic lug form and I like the flat section at the top where they merge to the case. Caseback is cleanly engraved; the trippy concentric "H" pattern is nothing to write home about but still looks pretty cool. The crown is nicely detailed, very comfortable to use with the knurled edge and large'ish diameter. The piston/pump pushers are always a thing of beauty.
The caseback slopes down to offer the illusion of a thinner case but the watch does sit high, pretty tough to avoid with a 7750/7753.
The dial really is wonderful. As noted previously the central surface is a dark charcoal rather than full black. It is obviously matte, but there is the slightest texture - almost like paper - that is visible with angled light. The cream-colored outer tach chapter and subdials complement this very well. I think this was a better choice than the Autavia's stark white subs. They are almost too clinical. Here I think the warmth works very well and softens the contrast of the subdials. Their proportions are very good compared to the rest of the dial and case size, but if they were pure white they would perhaps jump out too much and exaggerate the size.
The outer chapter slopes subtly down, which (along with the recessed subdials) in turn gives the illusion of the dial coming towards you. This is the only watch I own with such a dial edge and it's really beautiful. As are the gently sloped tips of the minutes and chrono seconds hands. The snailing of the subs adds just the right amount of texture.
I think the proportions of the sub-dials are bang on. They grew perhaps by a greater degree than the case/dial but if you compare the originals actually have quite a bit of space between their inner edges and the center of the dial. While undoubtedly still beautiful, those almost give the impression of the subs being forced out of the dial, flying away. On the '68 they feel more inclusive to my eye. As such they're also very easy to read.
















​

Applied hour markers are sharp and clean, with the gentle bevels easily catching light at pretty much any angle. I like how they are paired with the little blocks of lume along the outer perimeter which in turn connects them to the white minutes/seconds register. Each sub-dial is nicely cradled by their respective hour markers.
There was early argument amongst the community about the inclusion of a date window. It was present on at least one version of the Chronograph A and the Chrono-Matic which informed the design of the '68 so it is legitimate. Its placement and implementation are as good as can be done with 6:00 location and color-matched wheel (early photos of the '68 showed a white date wheel which, while consistent with the Chrono-Matic's black-on-white presentation, was fortunately changed later in development.) The outlined date window serves another, more subtle, purpose - it visually forces the two large sub-dials upwards. Without that window their weight could be perceived as falling to the bottom of the dial. Hard to explain, but elements of high contrast in the middle of a frame tend to look like they are dropping down. This is why you tend to see matted/framed pictures offset and skewed upwards a bit.
Handset length is perfect. The hours rides the inner perimeter of the applied markers, and the minutes align with their outer edge (and inner edge of minutes track.) The chrono seconds extends through the minutes/seconds track into the tach register (more specifically to _exactly_ the inner perimeter of the tach scale) and aligns with both intended values of measurement.
Lume is serviceable and crisp, but there is not much volume and this is not a dive watch so shouldn't be expected to be as bright nor as long-lasting.

What would I change? In no particular order...


On the dial...nothing except "intra-matic" on the bottom half would have been preferable to "AUTOMATIC".
I think this release would have been better served with a manually wound movement. More period-correct for the Chronograph A/B side of the design equation. Arguably a better pairing with the Pan-Europ Chrono which would represent the automatic side. And perhaps more enticing for an LE (the anticipated future standard editions would revert to the H31). What would have been really interesting is if Hamilton negotiated with Longines to get access to their column wheel variant of the 7753 (which as far as I know is exclusive to Longines) and rejig to manual (ie. remove the automatic winding mechanism.)
The move to a manual movement would (should) have allowed for a thinner case, at least by a bit.
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## 2Legit

hub6152 said:


> I asked this very question of the Hamilton HK regional manager who assured me that there won't be a second version of this next year but that's not to say a new Chrono with similarities won't appear at some time in the future. The 68 represents a bit of a departure for Hamilton in terms of quality and price as the brand is trying to reposition itself closer to the level of Longines. Regardless this watch is going to have a broader appeal given the more conventional round style and size compared to the Pan Europ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of happy/relieved about this. I'm a little concerned that the same model in a different colorway, and at a reduced cost, would be released the following year. Look forward to seeing if this has any teeth...


----------



## Brey17

I am just so pleased with the quality of this watch. It keeps getting better and better the more I get to know it.


----------



## mitchjrj

Brey17 said:


> I am just so pleased with the quality of this watch. It keeps getting better and better the more I get to know it.


This nicely shows the depth of the sub-dials.


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> This nicely shows the depth of the sub-dials.


And the sub dials concentric rings are so fine it's almost like they're not there. The hands are beautifully made too as is the dial printing overall. Very much a higher level of finish than I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

hub6152 said:


> And the sub dials concentric rings are so fine it's almost like they're not there. The hands are beautifully made too as is the dial printing overall. Very much a higher level of finish than I was expecting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty cool that you can see them when you zoom in. That was a quick iPhone camera shot. The sub was coming into the vehicle at a good angle to get some shadow action.


----------



## hub6152

Brey17 said:


> Pretty cool that you can see them when you zoom in. That was a quick iPhone camera shot. The sub was coming into the vehicle at a good angle to get some shadow action.


When I first got mine I thought they'd changed the dial from the prototypes and the concentric rings were gone!! But as you say when zooming in to a pic you see them. I like that a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Another variation for those who like NATO's. This is a superb Bond from PhenomeNATO. I picked up this and the Admiralty Gray for my _Alpina Flyback_ a little while back. I think it's a great look, and many have compared the PhenomeNATO straps favorably to Omega's. Which is funny as while I was at the AD picking up my '68 I was looking at a couple of said Omega straps in the display case. C$365 a pop. Yikes.

Anyway, here she goes _{normally I set the hands to 10 and 2 for these but I'm letting it run to check accuracy - after >24 hours it's running at about +0.5spd between normal wear and resting crown down....._









It's interesting how NATO straps have become so luxurious. I for one applaud the likes of PhenomeNATO and ToxicNATO's for finally bringing better quality material and hardware to the market.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Another variation for those who like NATO's. This is a superb Bond from PhenomeNATO. I picked up this and the Admiralty Gray for my _Alpina Flyback_ a little while back. I think it's a great look, and many have compared the PhenomeNATO straps favorably to Omega's. Which is funny as while I was at the AD picking up my '68 I was looking at a couple of said Omega straps in the display case. C$365 a pop. Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, here she goes _{normally I set the hands to 10 and 2 for these but I'm letting it run to check accuracy - after >24 hours it's running at about +0.5spd between normal wear and resting crown down....._
> 
> View attachment 12418045
> 
> 
> It's interesting how NATO straps have become so luxurious. I for one applaud the likes of PhenomeNATO and ToxicNATO's for finally bringing better quality material and hardware to the market.


Looks really good! Well done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Thought a Tropic strap would look the part and be more versatile in the hot months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Wrister on PhenomeNATO Admiralty Gray...









I think I prefer it on Bond but both look outstanding. Great NATO.


----------



## Brey17

Well this is interesting&#8230; just came in the mail.


----------



## TagTime

Brey17 said:


> Well this is interesting&#8230; just came in the mail.


Well, any interesting in there? You know you can't just show us that without showing the contents.


----------



## Brey17

TagTime said:


> Well, any interesting in there? You know you can't just show us that without showing the contents.


It's a catalogue... I thought it had something to do with the Intramatic '68. It's not in there. Not sure if my AD sent it out. Hamilton is the sender.

They are coming out with an auto Bauhaus watch 40mm.










Nothing new with Classic Intramatics.


----------



## hub6152

Brey17 said:


> It's a catalogue... I thought it had something to do with the Intramatic '68. It's not in there. Not sure if my AD sent it out. Hamilton is the sender.
> 
> They are coming out with an auto Bauhaus watch 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new with Classic Intramatics.


It's not in there because that's the 2016/17 catalogue so hadn't even been prototyped when that went to print.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Those small-seconds are really good looking Brey.

Here are couple of handmade straps I picked up, I'm going with the white and black stitching for now:


----------



## Brey17

hub6152 said:


> It's not in there because that's the 2016/17 catalogue so hadn't even been prototyped when that went to print.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... I was so excited when I got home and it was on the counter. I thought it was some sort of bonus.


----------



## mitchjrj

Fashion show continues...

This is the leather racing strap (with fold-over Hamilton clasp, not shown) that shipped with the _Pan-Europ Chronograph 1971 LE_. It was universally panned and I never understood why. I ordered it for my regular series _Pan-Europ Chrono_ and love how it looks and feels. And I have many, many...many straps to compare it against. Those sentiments aside it compliments the the _Intra-Matic 68_ very nicely albeit a bit heavy (form, not weight). And the superb fold-over clasp really ramps up the class.









FWIW here is my PE Chrono on the same strap...


----------



## JonS1967

I like it on both watches... very much! The black Pan Europ is looking awfully sharp too! Nice pair you've got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> I like it on both watches... very much! The black Pan Europ is looking awfully sharp too! Nice pair you've got.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, browns look pretty good much to my surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hub6152 said:


> Agreed, browns look pretty good much to my surprise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always liked the brown croc on my Panerai.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Brey17 said:


> It's a catalogue... I thought it had something to do with the Intramatic '68. It's not in there.


Thanks for sharing. Thought maybe they had a small announcement or info about the '68. Don't think it will be in next years catalogue as well or with minimal information, because of the LE character.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

New vintage straps came in on Thursday. This darker one for the '68 and a lighter one for my Pan Europ chrono. They form pretty quickly and the stitching is a perfect match.


----------



## mitchjrj

tysonmax said:


> New vintage straps came in on Thursday. This darker one for the '68 and a lighter one for my Pan Europ chrono. They form pretty quickly and the stitching is a perfect match.


Perfect. I'd like to see the light one on the '68.


----------



## tysonmax

mitchjrj said:


> Perfect. I'd like to see the light one on the '68.


I tried it on and it didn't really look right. Just seemed like something was off. But I really like how it looks on the PEC...


----------



## mitchjrj

tysonmax said:


> I tried it on and it didn't really look right. Just seemed like something was off.


I'll wager it was the black stitch and edge. It's a tricky pairing.

Fellow Pan-Europ/68 owner. I dig it. I'm considering wearing both together Hayek-style as a makeshift GMT solution.


----------



## tysonmax

mitchjrj said:


> I'll wager it was the black stitch and edge. It's a tricky pairing.
> 
> Fellow Pan-Europ/68 owner. I dig it. I'm considering wearing both together Hayek-style as a makeshift GMT solution.


Lol... Functional creativity on display!

As far as the strap goes, yes I think it is the black details that don't look right, and yet what makes it work on the PEC.


----------



## mitchjrj

Intra-Matic 68 and Pan-Europ Chrono's each on Geckota Classic Vintage Racing straps...


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Intra-Matic 68 and Pan-Europ Chrono's each on Geckota Classic Vintage Racing straps...
> 
> View attachment 12422065


I'm seriously starting to consider a brown vintage styled racing strap. Looking very good, gentlemen! I also want a WatchGecko Tropic strap instead of the cheapie I've got now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

I unfortunately didn't find out about this watch until I visited my AD just to look around last week. He had one which was already sold and waiting for pick up, and I was told there was no chance of him getting another. It's an awesome looking watch, and for me personally, 42mm is just about my ideal size. Checking Hamilton's online shop last week, I saw it listed as out of stock but available for pre-order with guaranteed delivery within 30 days of ordering. I bought it, which brings me to my question: Has anyone purchased this watch from the online shop with this out of stock/available for pre-order status and received it? It seems like a really odd situation or availability status to me unless they're staggering the release of them....Congrats to all who've gotten one, they look amazing and I've enjoyed seeing them pictured here on all sorts of straps.


----------



## Aeliascent

LB Carl said:


> I unfortunately didn't find out about this watch until I visited my AD just to look around last week. He had one which was already sold and waiting for pick up, and I was told there was no chance of him getting another. It's an awesome looking watch, and for me personally, 42mm is just about my ideal size. Checking Hamilton's online shop last week, I saw it listed as out of stock but available for pre-order with guaranteed delivery within 30 days of ordering. I bought it, which brings me to my question: Has anyone purchased this watch from the online shop with this out of stock/available for pre-order status and received it? It seems like a really odd situation or availability status to me unless they're staggering the release of them....Congrats to all who've gotten one, they look amazing and I've enjoyed seeing them pictured here on all sorts of straps.


I called the Swatch Group a few days ago to make sure that I'm actually going to get the Intra-Matic 68 after I pre-ordered it on the site. The guy said they have a limit on how many times the watch can be ordered/pre-ordered on the USA site. He also said he received a shipment from Switzerland that day and he would check to see if mine is in the shipment. He took my order number, and said it wasn't in the shipment. That makes sense since I've only ordered a few days earlier. He said I am definitely getting a watch haha


----------



## mitchjrj

Thinking Swatch will be good for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeliascent

mitchjrj said:


> Thinking Swatch will be good for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I hope so LOL


----------



## LB Carl

Aeliascent said:


> I called the Swatch Group a few days ago to make sure that I'm actually going to get the Intra-Matic 68 after I pre-ordered it on the site. The guy said they have a limit on how many times the watch can be ordered/pre-ordered on the USA site. He also said he received a shipment from Switzerland that day and he would check to see if mine is in the shipment. He took my order number, and said it wasn't in the shipment. That makes sense since I've only ordered a few days earlier. He said I am definitely getting a watch haha


That's encouraging, thanks! Looking forward to it, it'll be my first ever Chrono.


----------



## Aeliascent

Hey, do you guys think this watch will look good with this strap?

https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/model-2-premium/products/model-2-premium-navy


----------



## mitchjrj

Aeliascent said:


> Hey, do you guys think this watch will look good with this strap?
> 
> https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/model-2-premium/products/model-2-premium-navy


Theoretically should be good as the cool blue complements the warm tones of the sub-dials and chapter. Black and blue can be a mixed bag but the dial is more charcoal, and it's the subs that get the most attention.


----------



## JonS1967

The more time I spend with this beauty, the more I'm appreciating it's details. I just love chrono pushers and the overall aesthetic of the dial.

In a surprising turn of events, Im finding that the date complication is really standing out to me. Typically, I prefer a no date dial. It usually has better symmetry and offers a cleaner appearance (just my opinion). However, this LE , and a few other watches I own (Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph, Heuer Monaco and Oris Diver 65) have elegantly located the date at 6 o'clock in such a fashion that I actually much prefer the watch with the date! But it was the beautiful execution on this lovely Hamilton that has really made me stand up and notice how much I like this date format. Thanks for listening to my ramblings 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

The date is indeed well executed. It is consistent with at least a couple of the vintage references and effectively balances out the large sub-dials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

On another note, this regarding the stock leather strap. I rolled each half tightly overnight with an elastic. This doesn't soften the leather but it does take the form. Wears much more comfortably now that it has a built-in curve. Your mileage may vary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I forgot I had this brown croco pattern strap in my strap box. Thought I'd see how it works with the LE and get some opinions. What do you guys think? Sorry about the harsh lighting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley80

What is the average price people are paying for this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



JonS1967 said:


> In a surprising turn of events, Im finding that the date complication is really standing out to me. Typically, I prefer a no date dial. It usually has better symmetry and offers a cleaner appearance (just my opinion). However, this LE , and a few other watches I own (Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph, Heuer Monaco and Oris Diver 65) have elegantly located the date at 6 o'clock in such a fashion that I actually much prefer the watch with the date! But it was the beautiful execution on this lovely Hamilton that has really made me stand up and notice how much I like this date format. Thanks for listening to my ramblings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Just for interest the original Chrono-matic that this design is partially based on had the date window similarly executed. So Hamilton simply maintained the heritage on this occasion.
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170814/afc11d6ebd51d609c041aaa729c3edc4.jpeg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

JonS1967 said:


> I forgot I had this brown croco pattern strap in my strap box. Thought I'd see how it works with the LE and get some opinions. What do you guys think? Sorry about the harsh lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it works rather well actually. The cream of the dial seems to suit all shades of browns it seems. Might get something similar myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

mitchjrj said:


> On another note, this regarding the stock leather strap. I rolled each half tightly overnight with an elastic. This doesn't soften the leather but it does take the form. Wears much more comfortably now that it has a built-in curve. Your mileage may vary.


Interesting idea, @mitchjrj. Think I'll give it a try on a few different straps and see what happens. |>


----------



## mitchjrj

Horoticus said:


> Interesting idea, @mitchjrj. Think I'll give it a try on a few different straps and see what happens. |>


I do this all the time and it always helps.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> I do this all the time and it always helps.


This is a great idea! I have a few straps that could benefit from this. Thanks for sharing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

So here's better lighting. I like the way this dresses up the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

JonS1967 said:


> This is a great idea! I have a few straps that could benefit from this. Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I curl mine as tight as they'll allow from lug to tail (off the watch obviously). I'll roll in and out first.


----------



## TagTime

JonS1967 said:


> So here's better lighting. I like the way this dresses up the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like the dark brown look on this watch. I have a ZRC strap coming in that has a similar color. Also thinking about a vintage and rally strap. Cool thing about this watch is that pretty much anything goes.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

JonS1967 said:


> The more time I spend with this beauty, the more I'm appreciating it's details. I just love chrono pushers and the overall aesthetic of the dial.
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, Im finding that the date complication is really standing out to me. Typically, I prefer a no date dial. It usually has better symmetry and offers a cleaner appearance (just my opinion). However, this LE , and a few other watches I own (Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph, Heuer Monaco and Oris Diver 65) have elegantly located the date at 6 o'clock in such a fashion that I actually much prefer the watch with the date! But it was the beautiful execution on this lovely Hamilton that has really made me stand up and notice how much I like this date format. Thanks for listening to my ramblings


Well said. Until now I've been a flipper. I think I'll sell one more, and solely buy to collect. I've fallen in love with the Intra Matic '68. The indices, the pushers, the dial, finish etc. Usually I'm a no-date guy, but I'll agree wholeheartedly about the 6'o'clock date position being clean and even welcome imho.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Way to go Jon, that really looks good. Dresses it up very nicely.


----------



## JonS1967

TagTime said:


> I do like the dark brown look on this watch. I have a ZRC strap coming in that has a similar color. Also thinking about a vintage and rally strap. Cool thing about this watch is that pretty much anything goes.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks, I agree. It looks great with everything I've seen. Makes it very versatile. I'm very happy with this watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Received my water resistant ZRC strap today. Just like JonS1967 was saying, I think it dresses up the watch. Nice classic look.


----------



## Jonpod

I really like this watch. Does anyone have them in stock or is preordering the only way to get one? 

I have so many watches on my want list and this one may have jumped to the top.


----------



## JonS1967

TagTime said:


> Received my water resistant ZRC strap today. Just like JonS1967 was saying, I think it dresses up the watch. Nice classic look.


Looks great! I'm really liking the brown strap with this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Jonpod said:


> I really like this watch. Does anyone have them in stock or is preordering the only way to get one?
> 
> I have so many watches on my want list and this one may have jumped to the top.


Last time I checked there are 2 for sale in the WUS private sales corner.


----------



## mitchjrj

mitchjrj said:


> While I'm here figured I would pen some additional observations on the '68 having spent some time scrutinizing it last night...
> 
> 
> Fit and finish is beyond reproach, inside and out all is flawless as best I can tell.
> The mechanical action of the chronograph is superb as expected. Typical solid 7750/7753 cam & lever clunk when activating. Lickety split reset. Almost instantaneous minute register jump. Perfectly zeroed hands.
> As I noted previously accuracy is superb, motion on running and chrono seconds very smooth, crown winding action similarly very smooth. The crown itself is rock solid with no errant wobble.
> Case design is all very crisp. Classic lug form and I like the flat section at the top where they merge to the case. Caseback is cleanly engraved; the trippy concentric "H" pattern is nothing to write home about but still looks pretty cool. The crown is nicely detailed, very comfortable to use with the knurled edge and large'ish diameter. The piston/pump pushers are always a thing of beauty.
> The caseback slopes down to offer the illusion of a thinner case but the watch does sit high, pretty tough to avoid with a 7750/7753.
> The dial really is wonderful. As noted previously the central surface is a dark charcoal rather than full black. It is obviously matte, but there is the slightest texture - almost like paper - that is visible with angled light. The cream-colored outer tach chapter and subdials complement this very well. I think this was a better choice than the Autavia's stark white subs. They are almost too clinical. Here I think the warmth works very well and softens the contrast of the subdials. Their proportions are very good compared to the rest of the dial and case size, but if they were pure white they would perhaps jump out too much and exaggerate the size.
> The outer chapter slopes subtly down, which (along with the recessed subdials) in turn gives the illusion of the dial coming towards you. This is the only watch I own with such a dial edge and it's really beautiful. As are the gently sloped tips of the minutes and chrono seconds hands. The snailing of the subs adds just the right amount of texture.
> I think the proportions of the sub-dials are bang on. They grew perhaps by a greater degree than the case/dial but if you compare the originals actually have quite a bit of space between their inner edges and the center of the dial. While undoubtedly still beautiful, those almost give the impression of the subs being forced out of the dial, flying away. On the '68 they feel more inclusive to my eye. As such they're also very easy to read.
> 
> View attachment 12416947
> 
> 
> View attachment 12416949
> 
> ​
> 
> Applied hour markers are sharp and clean, with the gentle bevels easily catching light at pretty much any angle. I like how they are paired with the little blocks of lume along the outer perimeter which in turn connects them to the white minutes/seconds register. Each sub-dial is nicely cradled by their respective hour markers.
> There was early argument amongst the community about the inclusion of a date window. It was present on at least one version of the Chronograph A and the Chrono-Matic which informed the design of the '68 so it is legitimate. Its placement and implementation are as good as can be done with 6:00 location and color-matched wheel (early photos of the '68 showed a white date wheel which, while consistent with the Chrono-Matic's black-on-white presentation, was fortunately changed later in development.) The outlined date window serves another, more subtle, purpose - it visually forces the two large sub-dials upwards. Without that window their weight could be perceived as falling to the bottom of the dial. Hard to explain, but elements of high contrast in the middle of a frame tend to look like they are dropping down. This is why you tend to see matted/framed pictures offset and skewed upwards a bit.
> Handset length is perfect. The hours rides the inner perimeter of the applied markers, and the minutes align with their outer edge (and inner edge of minutes track.) The chrono seconds extends through the minutes/seconds track into the tach register (more specifically to _exactly_ the inner perimeter of the tach scale) and aligns with both intended values of measurement.
> Lume is serviceable and crisp, but there is not much volume and this is not a dive watch so shouldn't be expected to be as bright nor as long-lasting.
> 
> What would I change? In no particular order...
> 
> 
> On the dial...nothing except "intra-matic" on the bottom half would have been preferable to "AUTOMATIC".
> I think this release would have been better served with a manually wound movement. More period-correct for the Chronograph A/B side of the design equation. Arguably a better pairing with the Pan-Europ Chrono which would represent the automatic side. And perhaps more enticing for an LE (the anticipated future standard editions would revert to the H31). What would have been really interesting is if Hamilton negotiated with Longines to get access to their column wheel variant of the 7753 (which as far as I know is exclusive to Longines) and rejig to manual (ie. remove the automatic winding mechanism.)
> The move to a manual movement would (should) have allowed for a thinner case, at least by a bit.*Save*​*Save*​


So after a week with the '68 my opinions above have changed not, and my appreciation increased. It is truly a great timepiece, very enjoyable to wear and look at. My favorite strap pairing continues to be the light tan Geckota Classic Vintage Racing. So well suited to the style and period. A close second is that Bond NATO pictured earlier which surprised me. Still have some others to try and shoot. Among which will be this one that I ordered from Long Island Watch...


----------



## Kilovolt

And here we are! Thanks again mitchjrj. b-)


----------



## HKwatchlover

Just picked one up today (#0181)! Funny story... went to the AD looking for the "Interstellar" watch, saw this in the display (wasn't familiar with it before). Blew me away. Also got a fantastic price at around $1800. This is my first Hamilton too! Very excited about it, the pilot watch can wait...










Only thing is I find the leather strap a bit uncomfortable and stiff. Thinking of putting a brown alligator on it or the Geckota vintage racing in dark brown. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

HKwatchlover said:


> Only thing is I find the leather strap a bit uncomfortable and stiff. Thinking of putting a brown alligator on it or the Geckota vintage racing in dark brown. Thoughts?


That would sing.  As for the stock strap try rolling each end (off the watch) tight with rubber bands. Leave overnight. Won't soften but will give it form so lest resistance on your wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## JonS1967

I have to say that the more I wear this watch, the more I like it! It's far more versatile than I was anticipating. It makes a great casual watch on a Rally or Tropic strap.









And it dresses up much better than I would have thought.









I couldn't be happier with my decision to buy this fantastic Hamilton. It's quickly becoming a favorite in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover

JonS1967 said:


> I have to say that the more I wear this watch, the more I like it! It's far more versatile than I was anticipating. It makes a great casual watch on a Rally or Tropic strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it dresses up much better than I would have thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my decision to buy this fantastic Hamilton. It's quickly becoming a favorite in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Any more pics of it with the brown alligator strap from diff angles? I'm picking my strap but not sure which shade of brown is best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

HKwatchlover said:


> Any more pics of it with the brown alligator strap from diff angles? I'm picking my strap but not sure which shade of brown is best
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are a few. The Panerai strap is the perfect brown, IMO, for a black dial. I hope these help. 
Cheers,
Jon

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover

Thanks for the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtiger

Thoughts on a bracelet?









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Not for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland

Really like it, the way hamilton is wrote on the dial is perfect.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Anyone replaced the strap with a black alligator? I notice many panda dial watches dress up well with black crocodile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

sgtiger said:


> Thoughts on a bracelet?


Looks great!


----------



## JonS1967

HKwatchlover said:


> Anyone replaced the strap with a black alligator? I notice many panda dial watches dress up well with black crocodile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, but I have been contemplating the same thing. Would love to see one too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

HKwatchlover said:


> Anyone replaced the strap with a black alligator? I notice many panda dial watches dress up well with black crocodile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sa have one that I have been planning on trying. I'll post a shot if I do.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Put mine on a Hirsch Duke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

mitchjrj said:


> Here we go. Hooked up the _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ and, predictably, it looks great...
> 
> View attachment 12415569
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415573
> 
> 
> This is the Light Brown variant. A while back I posted the Pan-Europ on this strap. Here it is again. A great pair of watches side-by-side...
> 
> View attachment 12415579


Wow, I'm really digging this strap combination. I may have to steal this idea and get the strap myself.


----------



## Currito

It looks good.


----------



## tinmichael

Superb, I notice this new version has not much different in style with vintage version, really attractive look indeed. Planning to get one soon.



hub6152 said:


> I think it works rather well actually. The cream of the dial seems to suit all shades of browns it seems. Might get something similar myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit

On a Hirsch tiger with Hamilton deployant. Been wearing this combo most of the summer. I prefer the retro look of the Hirsch Rallye, but can't stand leather in the humidity, or summer in general for that matter. Tiger is the best of both worlds! I'm thinking about purchasing a staib milanese mesh which I think would pair nicely. Thoughts?


----------



## HKwatchlover

Do they sell that Hamilton deployant or did you take it off another Hamilton? If they sell it I would get one for mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

HKwatchlover said:


> Do they sell that Hamilton deployant or did you take it off another Hamilton?


You can order it direct from Swatch. Probably elsewhere if you poke around.


----------



## hub6152

HKwatchlover said:


> Do they sell that Hamilton deployant or did you take it off another Hamilton? If they sell it I would get one for mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the boutique in K11. It's about HK$350 I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD

So finally I caved in after having doubts about RRP. It really is beautiful and fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly. Here's a quick wrist shot, pictures don't do this watch justice.










Now there's one issue I noticed which I need your input on. The chronograph runs very rough, as if it had to stutter to catch some breath every couple beats or so. Please see below. Sometimes it turns into quartz stepping every second! Can other owners confirm if theirs do the same or not please...










I've had some 7750's before and I don't remember them being this rough. I think I might need to return this guy.


----------



## mitchjrj

That's not right for a 7750/53 based movement. Mine runs smooth (as does my Pan-Europ.) I wouldn't return it for that but the AD's watchmaker can fix it or send for repair. If exchange if possible. But it's not a fundamental issue with the base movement nor modified H31.

First time this has (unfortunately) come up with the '68. Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Oh, wow. That is certainly not the way it should be. Mine runs also smooth and resets well. Definitely have it checked out or or ask for an exchange. Good luck.


----------



## VHD

Cheers guys, that's what I thought too. Funnily enough the running seconds hand is as smooth as it gets. I guess I shouldn't be surprised since this guy is number 1313.


----------



## hub6152

VHD said:


> Cheers guys, that's what I thought too. Funnily enough the running seconds hand is as smooth as it gets. I guess I shouldn't be surprised since this guy is number 1313.


The running seconds have nothing to do with the smoothness of the Chrono hand since it's directly part of the gear train. The Chrono hand is indirectly driven and the reason for the stutter is an incorrect lash adjustment of the tilting pinion that connects the Chrono hand to the going train. There's nothing wrong per se, but will need to go back to be fine tuned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

hub6152 said:


> The running seconds have nothing to do with the smoothness of the Chrono hand since it's directly part of the gear train. The Chrono hand is indirectly driven and the reason for the stutter is an incorrect lash adjustment of the tilting pinion that connects the Chrono hand to the going train. There's nothing wrong per se, but will need to go back to be fine tuned.


Agree with Hub on this one. I've had numerous 7750-based watches over the years, several of which have run like yours, VHD. My Intramatic 68 does not run like this, however. In fact, I remember when I first got it being impressed at smoothly the chronograph sweep hand did run. It was noticeably smooth and fluid.

Myron


----------



## VHD

hub6152 said:


> The running seconds have nothing to do with the smoothness of the Chrono hand since it's directly part of the gear train. The Chrono hand is indirectly driven and the reason for the stutter is an incorrect lash adjustment of the tilting pinion that connects the Chrono hand to the going train. There's nothing wrong per se, but will need to go back to be fine tuned.


 I've requested replacement so I'll let the AD decide whether they want to sell it on or get it fixed. Slightly worrying that it got through QC though since it's pretty obviously obvious that there is an issue. Unless it's within spec and QC was happy with it which is also worrying.


----------



## mitchjrj

VHD said:


> I've requested replacement so I'll let the AD decide whether they want to sell it on or get it fixed. Slightly worrying that it got through QC though since it's pretty obviously obvious that there is an issue. Unless it's within spec and QC was happy with it which is also worrying.


Definitely not within spec. And for a watch like this, at this price, should leave nothing but joy on your face.

BTW I had this issue - albeit much less severe - with an SW-500 equipped Alpina. That was a well-documented lash problem.


----------



## VHD

Leaving that small movement related issue aside I must say that this watch is a stunner. The proportions are great the dial colours are perfect, it doesn't feel like they were trying to make it look like fake patina. Fantastic piece. I can see how the size (lug length to be precise) could be an issue for those with smaller wrists but anyone around 7 inches and up should be ok. And the strap fits me perfectly, the holes are where they should be for me to be able to strap it up without it being too loose/tight. It's perfect.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

VHD said:


> So finally I caved in after having doubts about RRP. It really is beautiful and fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly. Here's a quick wrist shot, pictures don't do this watch justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's one issue I noticed which I need your input on. The chronograph runs very rough, as if it had to stutter to catch some breath every couple beats or so. Please see below. Sometimes it turns into quartz stepping every second! Can other owners confirm if theirs do the same or not please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some 7750's before and I don't remember them being this rough. I think I might need to return this guy.


Actually, mine does that when I first received it. It only stutter between 3 and 5 o'clock position and seemed to stutter more when the main spring is fully or close to fully wound up. However, I just kept on wearing it with the chronograph function engaged for about a month or so and the issue went away. I don't know if this will have any adverse effect on the mechanics of the watch; therefore, I don't want to recommend it as the solution. I'm just sharing my experience.


----------



## hub6152

maaashowluvwach said:


> Actually, mine does that when I first received it. It only stutter between 3 and 5 o'clock position and seemed to stutter more when the main spring is fully or close to fully wound up. However, I just kept on wearing it with the chronograph function engaged for about a month or so and the issue went away. I don't know if this will have any adverse effect on the mechanics of the watch; therefore, I don't want to recommend it as the solution. I'm just sharing my experience.


It doesn't do any harm at all to leave the Chrono running, the only difference is a reduced power reserve which would be more an issue with a standard 7750 that has less PWR to begin with. Obviously there's a certain amount of bedding in of the pinions, jewels and gear train wheel teeth that takes place and likely that's the reason yours has settled down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD

maaashowluvwach said:


> Actually, mine does that when I first received it. It only stutter between 3 and 5 o'clock position and seemed to stutter more when the main spring is fully or close to fully wound up. However, I just kept on wearing it with the chronograph function engaged for about a month or so and the issue went away. I don't know if this will have any adverse effect on the mechanics of the watch; therefore, I don't want to recommend it as the solution. I'm just sharing my experience.


Thanks for the post. I've sent it back and the replacement should be with me this week. If it behaves the same I'm out of the Swatch game.


----------



## mitchjrj

Meant to post this last week but forgot. Recently ordered a pretty cool _Horween Chromexcel_ strap from Long Island Watch...









Thought it would make a really nice pairing with the '68. And it does, kinda. The color and style and pullup qualities of the leather align perfectly with the look of the '68. But the strap is very thin, just north of 1mm, and as such doesn't fill the lugs well. Not a knock against the strap, it is exactly right for what its vintage styling intends...and that is to be paired with a vintage-sized watch. Something to be aware of as you're considering different strap options for the Intra-Matic, make sure you're getting something a bit thicker.

That said, you can get away with something like this if you're blessed with a larger wrist and the strap flows _out_ well before it curves _down_.*Save**Save*​


----------



## LB Carl

So, I ordered this as a pre-order not in stock on 8/1/17 direct from Hamilton with a guaranteed delivery date within 30 days from the order. I got no notice from Hamilton it was on the way, and I'm not complaining...it was actually fun to have this nice surprise show up at my door today. It's a beautiful watch! Haven't taken a proper picture of it, and I haven't even found the little tool for adjusting the date yet, but here it is...sorry about the two pics, can't seem to get rid of one of them.


----------



## Myron

LB Carl said:


> So, I ordered this as a pre-order not in stock on 8/1/17 direct from Hamilton with a guaranteed delivery date within 30 days from the order. I got no notice from Hamilton it was on the way, and I'm not complaining...it was actually fun to have this nice surprise show up at my door today. It's a beautiful watch! Haven't taken a proper picture of it, and I haven't even found the little tool for adjusting the date yet, but here it is...sorry about the two pics, can't seem to get rid of one of them.


Nice! It looks great on you. And don't worry about the AWOL date changing tool. Apparently-clueless Hamilton forgot to put them in US-bound watches. If you trawl through this thread you'll see a bunch of posts by people whose watches showed up without the little stylus tool. I've had my watch about two months now and Hamilton said that they'd be mailing the little tool out to me and other people in two-three weeks.

Uh-huh, nice customer service @Hamilton.


----------



## LB Carl

Myron said:


> Nice! It looks great on you. And don't worry about the AWOL date changing tool. Apparently-clueless Hamilton forgot to put them in US-bound watches. If you trawl through this thread you'll see a bunch of posts by people whose watches showed up without the little stylus tool. I've had my watch about two months now and Hamilton said that they'd be mailing the little tool out to me and other people in two-three weeks.
> 
> Uh-huh, nice customer service @Hamilton.


Thanks Myron! I actually found the stylus tool in a little black pouch taped to the side of the cut out where the watch pillow is. I really like this watch. Even the strap is pretty nice, and I'm going to break it in, but I can see from your posts and others that it's versatile enough to look good with other straps. It's going to share some straps with my 42mm Panerai.


----------



## TeddyBallGame

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

So I received my watch tonight, #1669. Initially I was concerned about the size since that's what everyone was making a big deal about. But actually the size is perfect for my wrist.

Unfortunately though I need to call Hamilton in the morning to see about an exchange. Looks like the movement needs a little work. First the chrono min sub dial resets to the left of the 30 marker enough to be annoying. Second, when I set the time and min hand, after about an hour the min hand no longer lines up with the min markers when the sec hand hits 60. After a couple hours the min hand is in between min markers when the sec hand hits 60. I can only imagine how off it will be in the morning.

For the price Hamilton is charging for this watch I don't expect these kind of flaws and I don't feel like I should need to have someone open and service a brand new watch. Hopefully they will be able to find another piece to exchange it with.

Other than those issues the watch really is gorgeous in person.


----------



## hub6152

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



TeddyBallGame said:


> So I received my watch tonight, #1669. Initially I was concerned about the size since that's what everyone was making a big deal about. But actually the size is perfect for my wrist.
> 
> Unfortunately though I need to call Hamilton in the morning to see about an exchange. Looks like the movement needs a little work. First the chrono min sub dial resets to the left of the 30 marker enough to be annoying. Second, when I set the time and min hand, after about an hour the min hand no longer lines up with the min markers when the sec hand hits 60. After a couple hours the min hand is in between min markers when the sec hand hits 60. I can only imagine how off it will be in the morning.
> 
> For the price Hamilton is charging for this watch I don't expect these kind of flaws and I don't feel like I should need to have someone open and service a brand new watch. Hopefully they will be able to find another piece to exchange it with.
> 
> Other than those issues the watch really is gorgeous in person.


The reset position of the minute counter isn't right and shouldn't have been allowed past QC. However the minute hand position will not get worse by morning. The reason for this is that's there's a certain amount of lash between the teeth of the motion works when adjusting the time. That lash is then taken up as the time progresses so the half minute difference you're now seeing will remain constant. It isn't poor QC in this instance and is just how the 7750 type (7753) movements are made and one learns how to set the time to account for that eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBallGame

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



hub6152 said:


> The reset position of the minute counter isn't right and shouldn't have been allowed past QC. However the minute hand position will not get worse by morning. The reason for this is that's there's a certain amount of lash between the teeth of the motion works when adjusting the time. That lash is then taken up as the time progresses so the half minute difference you're now seeing will remain constant. It isn't poor QC in this instance and is just how the 7750 type (7753) movements are made and one learns how to set the time to account for that eventually.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up on the movement. I have a Sinn chrono with a 7750 and for some reason I haven't noticed the min hand not aligning with the markers. Maybe it just hasn't been noticeable?

Anyways, I just set it and will see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## hub6152

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



TeddyBallGame said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the movement. I have a Sinn chrono with a 7750 and for some reason I haven't noticed the min hand not aligning with the markers. Maybe it just hasn't been noticeable?
> 
> Anyways, I just set it and will see what it looks like in the morning.


I have several 7750 powered Sinn too. One is from the '90's and that one is quite noticeable (a little more worn perhaps) and the other has quite short hands compared to the H '68 so isn't such an issue. The minute hand on the 68 is quite long which amplifies it somewhat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandmeleas

Just bought this watch during my vacation in Europe and here are my thoughts:
- Looks absolutely stunning.. Just wow! The vintage feel is just incredible.
- The 60 hours power reserve of H-31 is an appreciable improvement from the 44 hours of Valjoux 7753
- I know it has been beaten to death but I wish it was 39/40mm instead of 42mm. (This is a bulky watch and probably a no go for wrists smaller than 7-inch.) 
- While I do like the strap but I would have preferred quick release pins and a deployment clasp. Not a huge issue as I will replace the pins and the buckle. 
- Finally, I wish I could connect this watch to my smart phone (just kidding!)


----------



## grandmeleas

Here is a pic (I have #24)


----------



## Aeliascent

maaashowluvwach said:


> Actually, mine does that when I first received it. It only stutter between 3 and 5 o'clock position and seemed to stutter more when the main spring is fully or close to fully wound up. However, I just kept on wearing it with the chronograph function engaged for about a month or so and the issue went away. I don't know if this will have any adverse effect on the mechanics of the watch; therefore, I don't want to recommend it as the solution. I'm just sharing my experience.


Mine does that too. I've been attempting to fix it by letting the chronograph run all day for two days now. Hopefully, it gets better!

Did you let it run continuously for a month? I'm a very impatient person lol


----------



## Myron

grandmeleas said:


> Here is a pic (I have #24)


Looks great! Cool serial number too. 

Congratulations!

Myron


----------



## wedgehammer

this thing is just a beaut, turned me back on the brand. very versatile


----------



## TeddyBallGame

wedgehammer said:


> this thing is just a beaut, turned me back on the brand. very versatile


That strap looks great! Who makes it?


----------



## wedgehammer

TeddyBallGame said:


> That strap looks great! Who makes it?


i learned about this strap from one of the strap threads in wus, CS1 - HELM Watches

$28 i think. one of the better cheaper canvas ive tried... it's canvas both sides though, not leather lined


----------



## VHD

So the replacement watch has never materialised despite promises which tells me that the AD knew they were selling me a dud and hence almost 20% discount. I've decided not to look elsewhere since the discounts aren't where I need the price to be to feel like it's worth it. Hamilton did very well on design that I must admit. If I find one in duty free I'll jump on it without hesitation.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Aeliascent said:


> Mine does that too. I've been attempting to fix it by letting the chronograph run all day for two days now. Hopefully, it gets better!
> 
> Did you let it run continuously for a month? I'm a very impatient person lol


Yes, I just kept wearing the watch everyday and let the chrono function run for about a month. As the other poster had indicated, it appears to pose no harm to the mechanics of the watch.


----------



## Aeliascent

maaashowluvwach said:


> Yes, I just kept wearing the watch everyday and let the chrono function run for about a month. As the other poster had indicated, it appears to pose no harm to the mechanics of the watch.


Cool! Mine is slowly getting there I think. Where did you get the idea to do that?


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Aeliascent said:


> Cool! Mine is slowly getting there I think. Where did you get the idea to do that?


At first, I thought I would give it a try because I thought the gears and components would "break in" kind of like most of mechanical stuff. While I was doing that, I've also searched around on the Internet and found a thread in another forum here on Watchuseek that others were doing the same thing and have had success with the issue. However, I must put it out there that it doesn't appear to address the issue for every watch. I also have an Alpina Alpiner 4 chronograph that also have the same issue that uses Sellita movement. I've tried the same method but only improved the roughness so it's not so noticeable but did not completely address it.


----------



## hub6152

maaashowluvwach said:


> At first, I thought I would give it a try because I thought the gears and components would "break in" kind of like most of mechanical stuff. While I was doing that, I've also searched around on the Internet and found a thread in another forum here on Watchuseek that others were doing the same thing and have had success with the issue. However, I must put it out there that it doesn't appear to address the issue for every watch. I also have an Alpina Alpiner 4 chronograph that also have the same issue that uses Sellita movement. I've tried the same method but only improved the roughness so it's not so noticeable but did not completely address it.


If the lash between the teeth of the Chrono wheel and the tilting pinion isn't properly adjusted then a bedding in period won't totally get rid of stutter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

hub6152 said:


> If the lash between the teeth of the Chrono wheel and the tilting pinion isn't properly adjusted then a bedding in period won't totally get rid of stutter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what's causing it to only stutter when the hand is sweeping through a certain section (e.g. between 3-5 o'clock or any other section) and not all the way around? Also, based on my observation, it appears that the issue can improve or worsen based on the position of the watch (e.g. crown up, crown down, 12 o'clock position up/down, etc.).


----------



## hub6152

maaashowluvwach said:


> Do you know what's causing it to only stutter when the hand is sweeping through a certain section (e.g. between 3-5 o'clock or any other section) and not all the way around? Also, based on my observation, it appears that the issue can improve or worsen based on the position of the watch (e.g. crown up, crown down, 12 o'clock position up/down, etc.).


I can't be specific about exactly why but certainly in different positions gravity has an effect. The tilting pinion is a tiny vertical cylinder approx 3mm long and 1mm diameter with teeth at each end. The bottom end is in permanent engagement with the second wheel which is driving the running seconds. The top end of the tilting pinion (which is constantly turning) is "tilted" into engagement with the centre Chrono hand when the start button is pushed. The teeth on the tilting pinion and Chrono hand wheel are very fine unlike the gear train wheels and by their nature are more susceptible to very minor maladjustment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

Cheers. Just made this rally style strap. Really liking the sporty look. Thanks for the inspiration.









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

terry.shan said:


> Cheers. Just made this rally style strap. Really liking the sporty look. Thanks for the inspiration. Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Cheers for homemade straps! Very cool and nicely done.

I'm wearing my IM-68 on a similar strap I made myself.


----------



## JonS1967

terry.shan said:


> Cheers. Just made this rally style strap. Really liking the sporty look. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Lol! I was impressed with the combo and somehow missed that you made the strap yourself. Very nice work! Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

Myron said:


> Cheers for homemade straps! Very cool and nicely done.
> 
> I'm wearing my IM-68 on a similar strap I made myself.


That's really nice! Thanks for the kind words.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

JonS1967 said:


> Lol! I was impressed with the combo and somehow missed that you made the strap yourself. Very nice work! Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm really liking the casual look. Will probably make one more black ostrich strap for a formal look. The stock strap is too long for my wrist

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

The tan leather straps fit so well with the 68.

As for me today I'm wearing on RIOS1931 for Panatime burnt chestnut.


----------



## too solid

terry.shan said:


> Cheers. Just made this rally style strap. Really liking the sporty look. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Nice work! I hope you decide to keep her. I'm on the hunt again now that my vintage Fontainebleau is gone. Strap looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

too solid said:


> Nice work! I hope you decide to keep her. I'm on the hunt again now that my vintage Fontainebleau is gone. Strap looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think im hanging on to her for now. And congrats on finding a buyer. We can talk again if you can't find a good one haha

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

This has become part of my weekly three watch rotation. I don't think I'm ever going to get rid of this piece.


----------



## rrchmnn

Outstanding look here, awesome watch.


----------



## seikholic094

This watch is amazing on the tan leather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandmeleas

I wonder how this watch would look on a burgundy strap... only one way to find out!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid

I may have the latest serial #. 1960 out of 1968. Not sure if this is a bad thing. So far the watch is perfect in all aspects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Does the rally strap on my Intra Matic '68 look good? Or do you think it would look better with a Hirsch James (like I have on my Speedmaster)?

Honest feedback's welcome and appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

TJ Boogie said:


> Does the rally strap on my Intra Matic '68 look good? Or do you think it would look better with a Hirsch James (like I have on my Speedmaster)?
> 
> Honest feedback's welcome and appreciated, thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 12522019


I vote for the rally strap


----------



## TJ Boogie

maaashowluvwach said:


> I vote for the rally strap


Thanks good sir


----------



## JonS1967

TJ Boogie said:


> Does the rally strap on my Intra Matic '68 look good? Or do you think it would look better with a Hirsch James (like I have on my Speedmaster)?
> 
> Honest feedback's welcome and appreciated, thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 12522019


They both look good, but I prefer the rally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

JonS1967 said:


> They both look good, but I prefer the rally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## rioc

one more vote for rally... I really like the rally strap on this model. 
Got one on order for mine too, as well as a bone coloured rock python band which matches the off white of the subdials.


----------



## mitchjrj

Rally, largely because the fusion of materials on the James is inherently modern. But both look great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

rioc said:


> one more vote for rally... I really like the rally strap on this model.
> Got one on order for mine too, as well as a bone coloured rock python band which matches the off white of the subdials.


Thanks!

"one more vote for rally... I really like the rally strap on this model. 
Got one on order for mine too, as well as a bone coloured rock python band which matches the off white of the subdials."

And thank you Mitch!


----------



## rioc

TJ Boogie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> "one more vote for rally... I really like the rally strap on this model.
> Got one on order for mine too, as well as a bone coloured rock python band which matches the off white of the subdials."
> 
> And thank you Mitch!


Oh btw. Where did you get that particular rally strap? The finish looks better than the one I ordered, so I'll probably have to get a second one


----------



## TJ Boogie

rioc said:


> Oh btw. Where did you get that particular rally strap? The finish looks better than the one I ordered, so I'll probably have to get a second one


Rioc it's from B and R watch straps, it's hand made and very very comfortable. It will immediately form-fit to your wrist


----------



## rioc

TJ Boogie said:


> Rioc it's from B and R watch straps, it's hand made and very very comfortable. It will immediately form-fit to your wrist


Thanks a bunch mate


----------



## grandmeleas

I agree that a rally strap looks great on this watch. Just ordered a black and a burgundy rally straps. .. I will post pictures when they will arrive

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

rioc said:


> Thanks a bunch mate


You bet Cedric!!


----------



## TJ Boogie

grandmeleas said:


> I agree that a rally strap looks great on this watch. Just ordered a black and a burgundy rally straps. .. I will post pictures when they will arrive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I can't wait to see, please do post for sure :-!


----------



## JonS1967

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Thought I'd go back to a black strap and wanted to see how this Rios strap might look. I think I like it! Sorry about the poor lighting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



JonS1967 said:


> Thought I'd go back to a black strap and wanted to see how this Rios strap might look. I think I like it! Sorry about the poor lighting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That straps looks incredible Jon! 10/10


----------



## JonS1967

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



TJ Boogie said:


> That straps looks incredible Jon! 10/10


Thanks for the positive feedback, TJ! Very kind of you  Here's another shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

And another shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

Looks awesome! Have been leaning towards a strap with white stitching, will now for sure get one. Thanks for sharing the pictures.



JonS1967 said:


> Thought I'd go back to a black strap and wanted to see how this Rios strap might look. I think I like it! Sorry about the poor lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



TagTime said:


> Looks awesome! Have been leaning towards a strap with white stitching, will now for sure get one. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thanks! I think it actually looks better in person than in the photos. I originally had it on this rally with white stitching. I like this look too, but it's a little more casual than I want for work. Although after looking at this photo again I'm not so sure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

*Re: Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*

That rally is the perfect compliment.


----------



## grandmeleas

Rally with off-white stitches seem like a winner to me.


----------



## ecoflex0030

There appear to be 3 available on the hamilton website for those who are keen


----------



## terry.shan

If anyone is interested in a custom strap made for this watch, feel free to DM me.

Thanks.









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

TJ Boogie said:


> Does the rally strap on my Intra Matic '68 look good? Or do you think it would look better with a Hirsch James (like I have on my Speedmaster)?
> 
> Honest feedback's welcome and appreciated, thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 12522019


I dig both straps on both watches. Maybe try a black Rallye with white stitching on the 68 with its Panda dial and Chrono hand.


----------



## grandmeleas

Just received my new rally black strap + off-with stitches.
I also replaced the buckle by CW bader deployment... very comfortable as very little contact with metal.


----------



## TagTime

Great combo!


----------



## Drumr78

Came home from work Thursday night to find this surprise! My local AD was having an official Hamilton 125th anniversary celebration(we live in lancaster, Pa where Hamilton was founded) and we were invited. Didn't even know my wife rspv'd that she'd be there. It's the Hamilton Intramatic '68. Number 1622/1968. I put it on the nato to dress it down some for casual wear.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Like the clasp and the strap


----------



## maaashowluvwach

grandmeleas said:


> Just received my new rally black strap + off-with stitches.
> I also replaced the buckle by CW bader deployment... very comfortable as very little contact with metal.


Like the clasp and the strap


----------



## rioc

I just remembered I forgot to post pics of my intra-matic 68 beauty.
Got it on an Anthracite Perlon strap until my new leather bands arrive.

















Lume:


----------



## appleb

For anyone who received their watch without the date pusher... have the missing pushers been sent out to AD's yet?


----------



## terry.shan

appleb said:


> For anyone who received their watch without the date pusher... have the missing pushers been sent out to AD's yet?


I called the swatch group and someone got back to me, but after the rep said she would look into it and get back to me... Radio silence. AD didn't call me either. I mostly have up as it is not a nice tool anyways.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

On PhenomeNATO...


----------



## rioc

mitchjrj said:


> On PhenomeNATO...


How is that phenomenato? Worth the 40$ compared to an 18$ orca from blushark?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

rioc said:


> How is that phenomenato? Worth the 40$ compared to an 18$ orca from blushark?


First off, strangest thing - Tapatalk (iOS) inexplicably crashes only on this thread.

Re: the PhenomeNATO. I can't directly compare to the Blushark as don't own one. Looking at an online image of the Orca I would offer the following FWIW...

1) The Orca appears to have a coarser weave; the Phenom is very smooth with a nice edge detail, arguably more "formal" looking for lack of a better word. Subjectively the PhenomeNATO looks like a higher-end strap. I reinforce "subjectively" and "looks" here.

View attachment 12556803


2) The Orca has (subjectivity alert) pretty mundane/generic rings (but a nice buckle); the PhenomeNATO uses a thicker, more squared off ring set which I prefer

3) The Orca has more color options

As to worth/value? That's a personal opinion. I think the PhenomeNATO's are worth every penny, and others have commented that they compare favorably to Omega OEM NATO's which are stratospherically priced. The Phenom is smooth, soft, refined, really nice hardware. I started with just the Bond (below on the 68) and ended up with the other three colors (gray below, navy, black) for other watches.

View attachment 12556797


View attachment 12556799


[/QUOTE]


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing mine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

terry.shan said:


> I called the swatch group and someone got back to me, but after the rep said she would look into it and get back to me... Radio silence. AD didn't call me either. I mostly have up as it is not a nice tool anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Yup, this is my experience as well and I've also basically given up. I can't believe Hamilton would screw this up so badly.


----------



## terry.shan

I know people have mentioned this already, has anyone taken the watch back for choppy chronograph hand sweep? Mine is smooth for the most part, but has a bit of choppiness. Someone looked at it and said that was not right...

I'm debating if I should take the time to visit swatch repair center. THanks


----------



## Brey17

appleb said:


> For anyone who received their watch without the date pusher... have the missing pushers been sent out to AD's yet?


I had to call my AD. Initially when I purchased, they said that it would come in later for me. They had sent one to them, but I got the feeling that if I had not made the phone call they would have done something else with it.


----------



## Brey17

One from last night and now in a waiting room.


----------



## Aeliascent

rioc said:


> Lume:
> View attachment 12550517


Woah! How is your lume turquoise instead of the green on mine? Love it!


----------



## rioc

Aeliascent said:


> Woah! How is your lume turquoise instead of the green on mine? Love it!


Nah, just the camera and the given light I suppose

...or, it got touched by the night king ;P


----------



## wedgehammer

i tried mine on a Haveston strap but the thickness of the watch made me realise it doesn't work for me on nato straps

ordered a Barton quick release strap and loving this pairing


----------



## ccm123

Looks great.


----------



## terry.shan

Sharp strap

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

I love the off-white color on this watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68


----------



## JonS1967

Brey17 said:


> I love the off-white color on this watch.


Very nice photos!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP

Yeah I think these severely limited editions at high prices are more a bone thrown to ADs. They get a compelling watch to drive traffic, price is firm and good mark up for them and because there are so few, there is no worry that they wont sell. You won't see this at Joma. OR, I could be wrong.


----------



## grandmeleas

I bought this watch from AD and paid $1,800 including taxes. I couldn't be happier and it is my favorite watch of my small collection.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumr78

grandmeleas said:


> I bought this watch from AD and paid $1,800 including taxes. I couldn't be happier and it is my favorite watch of my small collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'm not saying this didn't happen but that's over 20% off retail on a very limited piece. I find it hard to believe considering my AD has given me up to 20% on some unlimited watches and apologized for not being able to do any discount on this because he knew it would sell no problem at retail. So, I paid retail plus taxes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

Drumr78 said:


> I'm not saying this didn't happen but that's over 20% off retail on a very limited piece. I find it hard to believe considering my AD has given me up to 20% on some unlimited watches and apologized for not being able to do any discount on this because he knew it would sell no problem at retail. So, I paid retail plus taxes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


If I would have gotten it from my ad I would've gotten 25% off (so about for 1646$)... But I waited too long and it was gone. Got it from Germany though for a total of 1818$ with overnight shipping.


----------



## JonS1967

rioc said:


> If I would have gotten it from my ad I would've gotten 25% off (so about for 1646$)... But I waited too long and it was gone. Got it from Germany though for a total of 1818$ with overnight shipping.


I got 20% off from my AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

JonS1967 said:


> I got 20% off from my AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I can be very happy with my AD. Get 25% on hamilton and fortis.


----------



## JonS1967

rioc said:


> Then I can be very happy with my AD. Get 25% on hamilton and fortis.


Yes, 25% is fantastic! Back in my earlier days of collecting, when I was on a first name basis with my A.D. and my father-in-law bwas buying numerous high end pieces, I was only getting 20% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

On a whim...









Curious - if one were made available who would buy a bracelet for this watch? Pretty sure I would.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> On a whim...
> 
> View attachment 12589033
> 
> 
> Curious - if one were made available who would buy a bracelet for this watch? Pretty sure I would.


I would. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

Depending on how it matches, yes, defo =)


----------



## too solid

Drumr78 said:


> I'm not saying this didn't happen but that's over 20% off retail on a very limited piece. I find it hard to believe considering my AD has given me up to 20% on some unlimited watches and apologized for not being able to do any discount on this because he knew it would sell no problem at retail. So, I paid retail plus taxes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


24% off for me. It helped my decision making that much easier. They also had 3 of them to choose from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Interesting article on this watch: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hamilton-intra-matic-68-autochrono-value-proposition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

JonS1967 said:


> Interesting article on this watch: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hamilton-intra-matic-68-autochrono-value-proposition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice article


----------



## TagTime

rioc said:


> Nice article


Agree, except for the complainers in the comments section about the 42mm size.


----------



## JonS1967

TagTime said:


> Agree, except for the complainers in the comments section about the 42mm size.


I must admit, I was a little disappointed when I saw the announcement that the watch was going to be 42 mm. However, I feel it wears more like a 40 mm watch. I'm so glad I was able to get my hands on one! It's become one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

TagTime said:


> Agree, except for the complainers in the comments section about the 42mm size.


Yup. Most of whom have never even seen it, and/or confuse it with a vintage watch.


----------



## rioc

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



TagTime said:


> Agree, except for the complainers in the comments section about the 42mm size.


Oh, for the most part I never read comments on articles or videos and such cause I know what kind of ignorance the Internet can offer.
I do write the occasional friendly comment though


----------



## Brey17

I will admit that it is a hair tall. But the diameter wears smaller than it is and the pieces is proportional. 

I will never get over how well finished this is for the money. It competes with and beats most watches double its cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

just had to pop another pic in here too...

View attachment 12610127


----------



## mitchjrj

rioc said:


> just had to pop another pic in here too...
> 
> View attachment 12610127


 Something weird going on with the forum. Attachment link doesn't work, with same problem coming up on a completely different thread.


----------



## rioc

mitchjrj said:


> Something weird going on with the forum. Attachment link doesn't work, with same problem coming up on a completely different thread.


Hmm, I'll upload on imgur and link that later on then. Uploaded this one from the pc


----------



## Brey17

New cork strap. Woo!


----------



## wedgehammer

bought a bunch of cheap straps with quick release bars from cheapestnato, cannot be happier...


----------



## TagTime

wedgehammer said:


> bought a bunch of cheap straps with quick release bars from cheapestnato, cannot be happier...


Nice combo, like it.


----------



## grandmeleas




----------



## maaashowluvwach

grandmeleas said:


> View attachment 12630781


wow, I like both straps with this watch.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Brey17 said:


> New cork strap. Woo!


That must be very comfortable to wear.


----------



## terry.shan

Custom made Python strap for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

terry.shan said:


> Custom made Python strap for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Not my style, but I must admit, it looks actually pretty good.


----------



## rioc

terry.shan said:


> Custom made Python strap for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Looks like combat straps python?

Sent from my DREA100 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

TagTime said:


> Not my style, but I must admit, it looks actually pretty good.


Thanks. I'm really enjoying this at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry.shan

rioc said:


> Looks like combat straps python?
> 
> Sent from my DREA100 using Tapatalk


I will take that as a complement. 

I made this.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

terry.shan said:


> I will take that as a complement.
> 
> I made this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Oh wow, great work!


----------



## terry.shan

rioc said:


> Oh wow, great work!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

grandmeleas said:


> View attachment 12630781


Might have to track down that blue. I also liked the charcoal with orange lug stitch shown above.


----------



## TagTime

wedgehammer said:


> bought a bunch of cheap straps with quick release bars from cheapestnato, cannot be happier...


Ordered today the one above and 2 others for the Hamilton and 2 for my SMP.

Thanks for the tip, good prices and hope the quality is good as well.


----------



## wedgehammer

they’re alright quality, considering the price. my friend finds them a bit thick though, but i’m quite happy with them. the prices really go down when you buy 5 or more, plus use discount code


----------



## TJ Boogie

Great straps! Does anyone recognize what brand this rally may have come from? Or does anyone have a horween rally strap maker they can recommend?


----------



## too solid

I think a light beige strap would match pretty well. Anyone have this on your 68? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

too solid said:


> I think a light beige strap would match pretty well. Anyone have this on your 68?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a cork rally strap that is a light beige, kind of tan color. I need to darken it with some oil though, because it matches my skin tone too well.


----------



## Myron

TJ Boogie said:


> Great straps! Does anyone recognize what brand this rally may have come from? Or does anyone have a horween rally strap maker they can recommend?





too solid said:


> I think a light beige strap would match pretty well. Anyone have this on your 68?


I made a rally-style strap for mine out of Natural shell cordovan from Horween. If you're interested drop me a PM.

Myron


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Myron said:


> I made a rally-style strap for mine out of Natural shell cordovan from Horween. If you're interested drop me a PM.
> 
> Myron


This watch goes so well with many strap options. Especially with the different color options of the rally style straps.

You've made a very nice looking strap there sir. Love the color and style.


----------



## Myron

maaashowluvwach said:


> This watch goes so well with many strap options. Especially with the different color options of the rally style straps.
> 
> You've made a very nice looking strap there sir. Love the color and style.


Hey thanks, and you're absolutely right -- this is a strap-lover's watch. My other favorite is Color No. 8.

Kind regards to all,

Myron


----------



## mitchjrj

Myron said:


> I made a rally-style strap for mine out of Natural shell cordovan from Horween. If you're interested drop me a PM.
> 
> Myron


That is awesome.

Light brown/tan is perfect for this watch. I posted this way back when this was a small thread...










This is Watch Gekko's Classic Vintage Racing. Remains my favorite pairing.


----------



## mitchjrj

On black Classic Vintage Racing...


----------



## HKwatchlover

mitchjrj said:


> On black Classic Vintage Racing...


That looks fantastic!! Might have to pick up one of those straps for mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

And again...



















Continues to track at about +1 spd.


----------



## Brey17

My AD, just had a third piece sent to them, and their buyer backed out because of the wait. If anyone is interested I can PM name of AD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Brey17 said:


> My AD, just had a third piece sent to them, and their buyer backed out because of the wait. If anyone is interested I can PM name of AD


I wonder how many remain in the wild.


----------



## mitchjrj

Hey All

Curious if anyone could direct me to straps that are similar to those that come with the Heuer Autavia or Tudor Black Bay Bronze. They would look great on the '68.


----------



## mitchjrj

While hunting I noticed this, completely different then above but curious on thoughts. Cognac Shell Cordovan. Think this would be beautiful with the Intramatic (among others in my case.)


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Happy hour...


----------



## mitchjrj

Still happy...


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Also still happy. Got my new WatchGecko strap last week. Love the vintage look.


----------



## mitchjrj

TagTime said:


> Also still happy. Got my new WatchGecko strap last week. Love the vintage look.


That's the only one of the four Classic Vintage Racing versions I don't have, great to see it in action. Really a great strap series for this watch.


----------



## mitchjrj

If there is anyone interested in seeing, trying and/or buying the 68 in the Greater Toronto area there is one on display European Boutique at Yorkdale Shopping Center. Actually surprised to still see in the wild. No clue on price. Happy holidays. 

https://european.ca

http://yorkdale.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Thanks, Mitchjrj!



mitchjrj said:


> That's the only one of the four Classic Vintage Racing versions I don't have, great to see it in action. Really a great strap series for this watch.


----------



## kmitch12

If anyone is still looking, Tourneau seems to still have the watch listed online for purchase.


----------



## mitchjrj

Some new straps inbound including this _RIOS1931 Charcoal Vintage Leather_ from Panatime...









Really nice strap, very high quality and feels great.


----------



## JonS1967

kmitch12 said:


> If anyone is still looking, Tourneau seems to still have the watch listed online for purchase.


There's one in the case at my local AD in San Diego. PM me if interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12

I decided to give my Tudor Black Bay strap a try on here.


----------



## frtorres87

Looks good on that aged strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

mitchjrj said:


> Some new straps inbound including this _RIOS1931 Charcoal Vintage Leather_ from Panatime...Really nice strap, very high quality and feels great.


Nicely done! :-!


----------



## maaashowluvwach

mitchjrj said:


> Some new straps inbound including this _RIOS1931 Charcoal Vintage Leather_ from Panatime...
> 
> Really nice strap, very high quality and feels great.


Wow, that strap has that suede look, at least from the photo. I really like the off black color of the strap which compliments the dark chalkboard color of the dial very well.


----------



## chirs1211

I am really loving the look of this one but i am struggling to come to terms with dropping this kind of money on a watch, if i do this will be, to date, my most expensive watch.
Obviously all you guys that bought one reckon its worth the cost and decent VFM at $2200, but here in UK its over £1900, so almost $2600.
So my question is if it was $2600 in the US would you still buy it ? 
I ask as unfortunately my local Hamilton AD isn't listing it on their website, but i will call and check, so it'll likely be a sight unseen online purchase .

Thanks for the help guys

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Soooo.....no one ??

Chris


----------



## TagTime

Chris,

I can understand the hesitation to spend so much money on a watch. Remember that all prices in the US are listed without tax, so with living in NY I paid a hefty amount that will get close to what you have to pay. Happy to pay such an amount? No, not really, but I liked this watch so much that I thought it was worth it. It is a keeper and gets a lot of wristtime.

The only thing to warn about is that if you followed this thread, most of us spend also some good money on straps, but even that is worth it. 

Good luck with your decision and if you buy the 68, show us some pics.

Cheers



chirs1211 said:


> Soooo.....no one ??
> 
> Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Thanks for the reply  i know buying a watch at any price is more of an emotive decision than anything, it really make things easier if i could get my hands on one at a dealer but that's unlikely locally. So it's an online sight unseen purchase though that dealer does accept no questions asked returns so there's always that option.

I really know the obsession with straps as well i think just my spare straps number in the hundreds let alone the ones attached lol  

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj

chirs1211 said:


> I am really loving the look of this one but i am struggling to come to terms with dropping this kind of money on a watch, if i do this will be, to date, my most expensive watch.
> Obviously all you guys that bought one reckon its worth the cost and decent VFM at $2200, but here in UK its over £1900, so almost $2600.
> So my question is if it was $2600 in the US would you still buy it ?


Impossible question to answer as different people assign value in different ways. There was a time when I was aghast at spending $500 on a watch, but as you see more you start appreciating what the higher dollar values bring to the table and everything becomes relative. A bigger question is, at such point you're willing to drop that kind of cash, what are your other options? The more you're willing/able to spend the more choices you're faced with.

To that end, if this is the style of timepiece that you want - truly classic design language from an established brand in a modern form - there aren't that many options that I can think of that bring this history to the table. You can get cheaper micros with reverse panda dials but that's probably not a fair comparison.

A think a heady alternative is the Heuer Autavia. Absolutely different class of watch with a price to match. But they both came out around the same time, both reference adored vintage pieces, both represent modern design ideals with their dimensions, both from established brands. But at twice the price is the Autavia twice the watch? Probably not. Although you find the Autavia now in the grey market for about 50% than the Intramatic, and that may come down further over time. The Intramatic as a limited edition will be exiting the market entirely at some point.

Long way around to say I think the Intramatic is worth every penny I paid. It's beautifully executed and looks amazing, superb quality, and mine is keeping outstanding time at around 1-2spd from a very robust movement. That said I didn't pay list from my AD.


----------



## mitchjrj

I'm sure everyone here has the same (admittedly ridiculous) problem of having too many straps. Was searching through the box yesterday and realized I hadn't yet paired this RIOS1931 stone. Sure glad I did...


----------



## frtorres87

Sadly my watches were stolen during a trip to San Francisco and my Intramatic was amongst them. I will be in the market for another one. I know that’s going to be hard as most of them are already sold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Ahh well bit the bullet and placed an order, considering these are getting scarcer every day figured it was now or never 
Sadly had to pay full retail as the stores with xmas discount codes were sold out already. 

Looking forward to getting my hands on this fella 

Chris


----------



## Davemcc

mitchjrj said:


> I'm sure everyone here has the same (admittedly ridiculous) problem of having too many straps. Was searching through the box yesterday and realized I hadn't yet paired this RIOS1931 slate. Sure glad I did...
> 
> View attachment 12738791


That looks great. It's the first one I've seen that I really must give a shout out to. I only have one really bad photo of my other favorite look for this watch.


----------



## TagTime

frtorres87 said:


> Sadly my watches were stolen during a trip to San Francisco and my Intramatic was amongst them. I will be in the market for another one. I know that's going to be hard as most of them are already sold.


Man, that is a nightmare. Sorry to hear that, hope insurance can pay you back a bit. To replace your 68, check the sales forum though, saw this weekend one offered for a good price.


----------



## TagTime

You won't regret it. Congrats on the purchase.



chirs1211 said:


> Ahh well bit the bullet and placed an order, considering these are getting scarcer every day figured it was now or never
> Sadly had to pay full retail as the stores with xmas discount codes were sold out already.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hands on this fella
> 
> Chris


----------



## TagTime

Looks great, very nice classic combo.



mitchjrj said:


> I'm sure everyone here has the same (admittedly ridiculous) problem of having too many straps. Was searching through the box yesterday and realized I hadn't yet paired this RIOS1931 slate. Sure glad I did...
> 
> View attachment 12738791


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> A think a heady alternative is the Heuer Autavia. Absolutely different class of watch with a price to match. But they both came out around the same time, both reference adored vintage pieces, both represent modern design ideals with their dimensions, both from established brands. But at twice the price is the Autavia twice the watch? Probably not.


Funny you mention the Autavia. I just picked one up for 25% off list in a one off special department store sale so it came in at just under a grey price but has a full TH warranty. At that price I most definitely think it's worth every cent. Full in-house column wheel movement, the legendary Heuer branding rather than TAG Heuer and such a beautiful watch. At full retail I'm not so sure if the price is justified, but that said it's 85% made in house (case and dial as well) and certainly the level of finish on the Autavia is noticeably better.


----------



## n4rwhals

What a wonderful watch. Totally on my list!


----------



## mitchjrj

hub6152 said:


> Funny you mention the Autavia. I just picked one up for 25% off list in a one off special department store sale so it came in at just under a grey price but has a full TH warranty. At that price I most definitely think it's worth every cent. Full in-house column wheel movement, the legendary Heuer branding rather than TAG Heuer and such a beautiful watch. At full retail I'm not so sure if the price is justified, but that said it's 85% made in house (case and dial as well) and certainly the level of finish on the Autavia is noticeably better.


I think for all the reasons mentioned it's fairly priced at retail. You my friend got it at a steal.


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> I think for all the reasons mentioned it's fairly priced at retail. You my friend got it at a steal.


Actually when I think about it I agree it's fairly priced at retail, and absolutely it was a steal for what I paid.


----------



## chirs1211

TagTime said:


> You won't regret it. Congrats on the purchase.


Thank you kindly sir 

Chris


----------



## terry.shan

Modified an existing strap, and gave a rally strap make over with new stitching









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore mine today. Love it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

I just got an email from Hamilton that the Intramatic is back on sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12

It's listed as being available on their website. At least, it's giving the option of "Add to Cart"


----------



## chirs1211

On Hamilton's UK site it's still showing as Out Of Stock & 'Notify when available' 
No 'add to cart' option 

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj

On RIOS1931 for Panatime...


----------



## TJ Boogie

Happy New Year


----------



## mitchjrj

Intramatic 68 on Crown & Buckle Marina leather...


----------



## mitchjrj

Another shot of the '68 on C&B Marina leather...

View attachment 12826229


Seriously great strap, although I don't understand C&B's logic in having the same material, essentially same strap, same branding, but with a box stitch (which I would prefer) only in long length. This stitch style is standard length only.

It's probably worth noting that the stitching is actually a copper/tan color rather than the white as it appears in the photo. Just how the light is hitting it I guess.


----------



## ecoflex0030




----------



## dtbac11

mitchjrj said:


> I think for all the reasons mentioned it's fairly priced at retail. You my friend got it at a steal.


25% off is definitely a good buy, especially with full box and paper. However, if you ever have a chance to go to Tokyo, Autavia is more than 30% off at all time in those gray dealer shops, with full box, paper, and warranty.


----------



## Dan3612

Wow, it really looks great on that strap


ecoflex0030 said:


> View attachment 12844487


----------



## Brey17

So happy I was able to get one of these. It's one of my favorite watches to look at.


----------



## 94rsa

Seriously wish this watch was <40mm :'(


----------



## TagTime

Congrats on obtaining the 68. It remains one of my most versatile watches. Almost any strap can go with this beautiful dial. Enjoy wearing it!



Brey17 said:


> So happy I was able to get one of these. It's one of my favorite watches to look at.


----------



## TagTime

Did you have the chance to try one on? See if you can find a 68, maybe the beauty of the watch sways you over.



94rsa said:


> Seriously wish this watch was <40mm :'(


----------



## mitchjrj

On WatchGecko Kensington leather...


----------



## 94rsa

TagTime said:


> Did you have the chance to try one on? See if you can find a 68, maybe the beauty of the watch sways you over.


Have not tried it on yet but perhaps I should 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

I looked at your current collection (which is really nice), but your Obris Morgan Explorer 1 is 42mm as well. Granted the 7750 movement makes the 68 thicker, but I think you should really see if you can put a 68 on your wrist. I think it won't disappoint you.



94rsa said:


> Have not tried it on yet but perhaps I should
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Beautiful!



mitchjrj said:


> On WatchGecko Kensington leather...
> 
> View attachment 12940253


----------



## mitchjrj

TagTime said:


> I looked at your current collection (which is really nice), but your Obris Morgan Explorer 1 is 42mm as well. Granted the 7750 movement makes the 68 thicker, but I think you should really see if you can put a 68 on your wrist. I think it won't disappoint you.


Agreed.


----------



## 94rsa

TagTime said:


> I looked at your current collection (which is really nice), but your Obris Morgan Explorer 1 is 42mm as well. Granted the 7750 movement makes the 68 thicker, but I think you should really see if you can put a 68 on your wrist. I think it won't disappoint you.


I actually have been considering selling the OM because it's too big for my wrist  all of my other watches are Max 40mm. Can't bring myself to sell it though because the bang for my buck is just so incredible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly

Tried one on in an airport (Narita I think).
Just as the specs stated the lug to lug was just too wide for me. 
It's a shame. Great looking piece.


----------



## TagTime

I have multiple divers, so I was certainly intrigued by the Obris, even before I noticed the price they go for. It is indeed a great value for the watch. However, if that watch is too big for you, the 68 is most likely too as well (but I still recommend trying it).



94rsa said:


> I actually have been considering selling the OM because it's too big for my wrist  all of my other watches are Max 40mm. Can't bring myself to sell it though because the bang for my buck is just so incredible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

The recent pictures inspired me to wear mine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Yes, we got to keep posting!



JonS1967 said:


> The recent pictures inspired me to wear mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

TagTime said:


> Yes, we got to keep posting!


Agreed. This is a great thread dedicated to a great watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Great idea to keep this thread going. Here's my Intramatic 68 on a brand new shell cordovan strap. It's Horween's famous Color No. 8, which is probably my favorite on this watch.


----------



## terry.shan

Mine said hi









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Great straps Myron and Terry! I've ordered a new handmade strap for my '68, I'll post a photo when it arrives.

Cheers to all


----------



## TagTime

Bump 










Looking forward to see some other 68's.


----------



## AppFan

Just joined the club today


----------



## TagTime

Welcome! As you can see from others in this thread, start to invest in straps. This piece is very versatile. Wear it well.



AppFan said:


> Just joined the club today


----------



## TJ Boogie

I ordered a new strap from Two Stitch Straps, it just arrived yesterday. Hands-down my favorite strap/watch coupling so far, for my '68. It's not as red in real life (my phone's become challenged). It's a great brown ('honey' on the website), it's _very_ comfortable.


----------



## Davemcc

My wife staked her claim to this watch the moment I brought it home. We just got her custom sized distressed denim from Martu. It's a great compliment to the 68.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Davemcc said:


> My wife staked her claim to this watch the moment I brought it home. We just got her custom sized distressed denim from Martu. It's a great compliment to the 68.


Awesome strap Dave! Naturally I completely empathize with your wife, what a watch we own: Timeless.


----------



## TagTime

Davemcc said:


> My wife staked her claim to this watch the moment I brought it home. We just got her custom sized distressed denim from Martu. It's a great compliment to the 68.


That is a great combo and actually cool your wife claimed it. Hope you can work out a plan to share this awesome timepiece.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Davemcc said:


> My wife staked her claim to this watch the moment I brought it home. We just got her custom sized distressed denim from Martu. It's a great compliment to the 68.


Nice strap, I've been looking for a casual strap for this watch, mind posting some more pics from diff angles?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

Was thrilled to have found this at the AD this week&#8230;but now that it's home, I feel it really does wear a bit large for my small wrist. In fairness, I am used to dressier chronos.


----------



## Davemcc

HKwatchlover said:


> Nice strap, I've been looking for a casual strap for this watch, mind posting some more pics from diff angles?


I just have it's arrival photo. Keep in mind that it looks distorted because it's a 22mm width and an extremely short 60/105mm length.


----------



## TagTime

Unsubscriber said:


> Was thrilled to have found this at the AD this week&#8230;but now that it's home, I feel it really does wear a bit large for my small wrist. In fairness, I am used to dressier chronos.
> View attachment 13080075
> View attachment 13080079


It looks like the lugs are a bit broad for your wrist, but that could also be the angle. Are you returning it or is it a keeper?


----------



## Unsubscriber

I agree with you about the lugs. It’s doable but on the border so am likely not keeping it.


----------



## mitchjrj

Having been enamoured with the Heuer Autavia 2017 for some time I keep wondering what the Intramatic 68 would look like with a bracelet. Has anyone experimented? Stumbled on this at WatchGecko:









Curious how it would present. Generally I'm not a great fan of straight lug bracelets but who knows.


----------



## TJ Boogie

mitchjrj said:


> Having been enamoured with the Heuer Autavia 2017 for some time I keep wondering what the Intramatic 68 would look like with a bracelet. Has anyone experimented? Stumbled on this at WatchGecko:
> 
> Curious how it would present. Generally I'm not a great fan of straight lug bracelets but who knows.


I've also wondered Mitchjrj (I love panda chronographs, the Autavia hasn't slipped my mind) -- I think beads of rice may be one of the only suitable bracelets for a vintage-style racing chronograph. I'm looking at my lug width right now, the bar on that WatchGecko may be fat enough to take up the appropriate amount of space. My worry: That it would rub the case.


----------



## mitchjrj

TJ Boogie said:


> My worry: That it would rub the case.


Funny how I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JonS1967

mitchjrj said:


> Funny how I was thinking the same thing.


It would be cool if Hamilton made a beads of rice bracelet for the Intramatic LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

I am not so sure about a bracelet on the 68. Actually, my daily wearers were always on a bracelet, but since I have my 68, all my watches are now on straps. It wears lighter, more versatility, colors, etc.


----------



## aiwallace4

JonS1967 said:


> It would be cool if Hamilton made a beads of rice bracelet for the Intramatic LE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or a sweet jubilee

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Brey17

I haven't worn those two days in a row in a long time, but I couldn't resist on a sunny day. This thing lights up so well.


----------



## TagTime

Brey17 said:


> I haven't worn those two days in a row in a long time, but I couldn't resist on a sunny day. This thing lights up so well.


Beautiful shot!


----------



## AppFan

Davemcc said:


> My wife staked her claim to this watch the moment I brought it home. We just got her custom sized distressed denim from Martu. It's a great compliment to the 68.


Liked this so much I had to order a denim as well. Good stuff.


----------



## george023

I agree that they should have made it a 40mm. And I hope they release this in a panda dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12

mitchjrj said:


> Having been enamoured with the Heuer Autavia 2017 for some time I keep wondering what the Intramatic 68 would look like with a bracelet. Has anyone experimented? Stumbled on this at WatchGecko:
> 
> View attachment 13102439
> 
> 
> Curious how it would present. Generally I'm not a great fan of straight lug bracelets but who knows.


They also have curved ends for this bracelet. I wonder if they would fit and/or look any good

https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-ends-beads-of-rice-geckota.php


----------



## mitchjrj

kmitch12 said:


> They also have curved ends for this bracelet. I wonder if they would fit and/or look any good
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-ends-beads-of-rice-geckota.php


No.

No.



Those are hollow end links which are garbage, cheap. And unless an endlink precisely aligns with a case edge and lug profile it just won't look right. And for the specific application at hand the Intramatic lugs have a flat profile.









That said, I caved and ordered this bracelet on the weekend for another watch so I'll be able to show how it looks in the straight link configuration. But I'm leery of it scratching the inside of the lugs as someone posted above.


----------



## kmitch12

mitchjrj said:


> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hollow end links which are garbage, cheap. And unless an endlink precisely aligns with a case edge and lug profile it just won't look right. And for the specific application at hand the Intramatic lugs have a flat profile.
> 
> View attachment 13173075
> 
> 
> That said, I caved and ordered this bracelet on the weekend for another watch so I'll be able to show how it looks in the straight link configuration. But I'm leery of it scratching the inside of the lugs as someone posted above.


Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## ranonranonarat

I’ve owned this watch for a while now but honestly haven’t unboxed it. Personally I always look for special occasions to unbox a watch before putting it on my wrist and I guess I haven’t found the right time yet!

To those who bought this, did you fall out of love quickly with it? If you have what were the reasons? I’m keen to hear more thoughts about this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

ranonranonarat said:


> I've owned this watch for a while now but honestly haven't unboxed it. Personally I always look for special occasions to unbox a watch before putting it on my wrist and I guess I haven't found the right time yet!
> 
> To those who bought this, did you fall out of love quickly with it? If you have what were the reasons? I'm keen to hear more thoughts about this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still love the watch! Hope you can find the time to unbox and start wearing the watch soon. You are missing out.


----------



## ranonranonarat

TagTime said:


> Still love the watch! Hope you can find the time to unbox and start wearing the watch soon. You are missing out.


that is a beautiful rally strap! who makes it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

*Worn&Wound Post RE: Intramatic 1968 LE Chrono*



ranonranonarat said:


> that is a beautiful rally strap! who makes it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! WatchGecko. Wears really comfortable.


----------



## ranonranonarat

thank you, i’ll have to take a look at this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

ranonranonarat said:


> I've owned this watch for a while now but honestly haven't unboxed it. Personally I always look for special occasions to unbox a watch before putting it on my wrist and I guess I haven't found the right time yet!
> 
> To those who bought this, did you fall out of love quickly with it? If you have what were the reasons? I'm keen to hear more thoughts about this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still like mine just as much as the first day. So much so that I've just acquired a new Geckota leather strap for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Finally got this strap after seeing so many good photos of the Intramatic 68 with this strap. I have to say, the strap looks even better in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat

maaashowluvwach said:


> Finally got this strap after seeing so many good photos of the Intramatic 68 with this strap. I have to say, the strap looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, is this the watch gecko strap?


----------



## maaashowluvwach

ranonranonarat said:


> nice, is this the watch gecko strap?


Thanks, it is. It's my first strap from them. The quality is very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72

This is on my short list to buy or trade for. 

Any authorized dealer recommendations?

What exactly is the “date tool” and should I care if a used one doesn’t have it?


----------



## Brey17

johnwooten72 said:


> This is on my short list to buy or trade for.
> 
> Any authorized dealer recommendations?
> 
> What exactly is the "date tool" and should I care if a used one doesn't have it?


Try Watchworks in Portland Oregon. Ask for Sam Robb. They got a few in and most sold, but I heard at least one backed out because it took too long to come.

The date tool is this little H-looking pusher:










But honestly, this works too:


----------



## Brey17

Talking about this got me all excited. Gonna wear this couple days now.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

Brey17 said:


> Try Watchworks in Portland Oregon. Ask for Sam Robb. They got a few in and most sold, but I heard at least one backed out because it took too long to come.
> 
> The date tool is this little H-looking pusher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, this works too:


THAT strap! Is it from a Tudor BB or you just bought the strap only? I really like the weave on those straps. Heard from somewhere that it can only be purchased from Tudor if you have proof that you own a Tudor BB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

maaashowluvwach said:


> THAT strap! Is it from a Tudor BB or you just bought the strap only? I really like the weave on those straps. Heard from somewhere that it can only be purchased from Tudor if you have proof that you own a Tudor BB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha yes, keen eye. I picked up a Tudor BB GMT A couple of weeks ago and wore my Hamilton when I picked it up, and I just had them swap the straps because I'm not a fabric strap guy. Although it is a fabulous fabric strap. I'm just a leather band guy.


----------



## TagTime

Still an awesome combo.


----------



## petesavva

one word comes to mind... WANT!


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## kmitch12

Have you guys seen this yet? 40MM with a Panda Dial









https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/classic-watches/h38416711-intra-matic-auto-chrono.html


----------



## frtorres87

kmitch12 said:


> Have you guys seen this yet? 40MM with a Panda Dial
> 
> View attachment 13498961
> 
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/classic-watches/h38416711-intra-matic-auto-chrono.html


Absolutely beautiful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Yes, I am following the thread about the Panda. Beautiful piece, but not for me at the moment. I think the smaller size will please a lot of people who were up in arms about the size of the 68.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

kmitch12 said:


> Have you guys seen this yet? 40MM with a Panda Dial
> 
> View attachment 13498961
> 
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/classic-watches/h38416711-intra-matic-auto-chrono.html


Yes, found this one out a few days ago. I am contemplating hard whether or not to add it alongside of my 68.

I like it that it's a panda dial. I also like that it's 40mm. However, hard to decide whether to get it or not because it is so similar to the 68 and also I'm trying to save up for one of my grail watches. Good thing it's not limited so I don't have to jump on it right away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

TagTime said:


> Yes, I am following the thread about the Panda. Beautiful piece, but not for me at the moment. I think the smaller size will please a lot of people who were up in arms about the size of the 68.


...but still plenty of room for pissing and moaning about the thickness.


----------



## mitchjrj

maaashowluvwach said:


> Yes, found this one out a few days ago. I am contemplating hard whether or not to add it alongside of my 68.
> 
> I like it that it's a panda dial. I also like that it's 40mm. However, hard to decide whether to get it or not because it is so similar to the 68 and also I'm trying to save up for one of my grail watches. Good thing it's not limited so I don't have to jump on it right away.


I doubt you're alone and your thoughts echo mine. My 68 is not going anywhere, still adore that watch. But like most of us I also crave a true panda. My opinion is that the design language of the new _Intra-Matic Auto Chrono_ (ie. panda) is sufficiently distinct that it will pair beautifully with the _Intra-Matic 68_. With the slightly smaller case size combined with the lighter dial it will read very differently on the wrist. Likewise the subdials have become disproportionately smaller and are more aligned with the late 60's originals.

Rationalizing the .... out of this, of course.

As for the grails, opportunity cost is a bee-yotch. I have a couple in my sights. The Tudor Black Bay GMT, and the Heuer Autavia. If I were smart (which I'm not) I would replace the Intra-Matic 68 with the new panda and fill that inverse-panda slot with the Autavia.

Could not agree more the virtues of this being non-limited. All told I dislike LE's. I hate the false sense of demand they create, the anxiety/pressure to jump on the bandwagon, the inevitable speculators market that develops... Yes, it's cool to have something of a rarity but I'm more concerned with what's on my wrist than what's _not_ on someone else's. For the new Intra-Matic Auto Chrono we get that breathing room. And likewise grey market opportunities to ease the sting if necessary (not looking for commentary/opinion on grey markets here).


----------



## TagTime

mitchjrj said:


> ...but still plenty of room for pissing and moaning about the thickness.


Of course! It is never ok for some.

Related to your other post. When I bought the 68, I was also looking at the Autavia (even participated in the model contest), but had already some other TH, looking for something new and in the end wasn't completely happy with the chosen model. The Tudor GMT is definitely on my list.

I get your reasoning, but still think that the 68 is more special and different than the Chrono or any other watch. Hold on to your 68, you can find a different panda, but not something like the 68.


----------



## tintinct617

This is just a great looking watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach

mitchjrj said:


> I doubt you're alone and your thoughts echo mine. My 68 is not going anywhere, still adore that watch. But like most of us I also crave a true panda. My opinion is that the design language of the new _Intra-Matic Auto Chrono_ (ie. panda) is sufficiently distinct that it will pair beautifully with the _Intra-Matic 68_. With the slightly smaller case size combined with the lighter dial it will read very differently on the wrist. Likewise the subdials have become disproportionately smaller and are more aligned with the late 60's originals.
> 
> Rationalizing the .... out of this, of course.
> 
> As for the grails, opportunity cost is a bee-yotch. I have a couple in my sights. The Tudor Black Bay GMT, and the Heuer Autavia. If I were smart (which I'm not) I would replace the Intra-Matic 68 with the new panda and fill that inverse-panda slot with the Autavia.
> 
> Could not agree more the virtues of this being non-limited. All told I dislike LE's. I hate the false sense of demand they create, the anxiety/pressure to jump on the bandwagon, the inevitable speculators market that develops... Yes, it's cool to have something of a rarity but I'm more concerned with what's on my wrist than what's _not_ on someone else's. For the new Intra-Matic Auto Chrono we get that breathing room. And likewise grey market opportunities to ease the sting if necessary (not looking for commentary/opinion on grey markets here).


You have a point on the design of the new IntraMatic Auto Chrono. Deep down inside, I really do want to add it to my collection. In fact, it was the various vintage panda dial chrono watches that got me into this endless cycle of watch collecting. I think eventually I will add this one to my collection.

However, I do want to get something completely different at the moment. One of the grails I'm saving for is similar to one of the watches you're eyeing on, the Tudor BB. I wanted the BB58 instead. I always wanted the BB ever since I know about it. I think the new BB58 is the right size for me. However, I do think the bezel insert with the rose gold numerals adds too much gold to the watch. I think it would be perfect if they keep the gilt dial and just have black bezel insert with silver numerals like BB Black. I'm saving up and also waiting to see if they would release a different color next year. If not, then I may just get the IntraMatic Auto Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

This is why i went for the EMG Panda to go alongside my '68, we all knew a long time ago a Panda was coming and i can totally sympathise with guys that are thinking of adding this to go alongside their '68's apart from the obvious dial and -2mm it's very similar and i knew i for one wouldn't/couldn't afford another £2000 so grabbed the EMG @$350, it's no direct substitute but good quality and i think it acts as a great sidekick to the '68  

Chris


----------



## MarcG

Just got hold of a 68. Love it!

I notice some, but not all, seem to come with a deplyment clasp. Does anyone know if this available to purchase separately anywhere?

In my opinion every watch with a leather strap should come with a clasp, but it seesms criminal not to have one in a £2k watch.


----------



## TagTime

MarcG said:


> Just got hold of a 68. Love it!
> 
> I notice some, but not all, seem to come with a deplyment clasp. Does anyone know if this available to purchase separately anywhere?
> 
> In my opinion every watch with a leather strap should come with a clasp, but it seesms criminal not to have one in a £2k watch.


Congrats on the 68, you will enjoy wearing it. It comes just with a black leather strap and most of us change it for something else. I have mine on a WatchGecko.


----------



## MarcG

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the 68, you will enjoy wearing it. It comes just with a black leather strap and most of us change it for something else. I have mine on a WatchGecko.


Yes, I've just seen some pictures of the stock strap with a Hamilton deployment clasp too.

Funnily enough, I have the WatchGeko strap you are using, it came on one of the watches I got from them. I didn't think it would work on the 68, but clearly it and many other straps work very well indeed. I think I will be making a change...


----------

